# First scan



## Bubsta

Hi. I don't have my 8wk scan til 22nd Oct. I have such mixed emotions. Mostly, I honestly just feel sad when I think about it. I want to get it over and done with. With my last MC, it was a total surprise as I had all the pregnancy symptoms. I'm just so scared of it happening all over again. I feel like my symptoms have continued longer so far, but I still just feel sad about the scan. I have tried to prepare myself for the worst, but lets be honest,none of us can truly prepare ourselves for such heartache.

I haven't really read anyone feeling sad when they think about having their first scan. Am I alone? Xx


----------



## Mizze

Nope I was petrified last time around at all 3 scans. I hate having scans I cant get past the feelings from the first 3 I had which were all bad. Even though with C I ended up having 5 all told in the end, I was scared each time even on the 35 week one

Mizze x


----------



## Bubsta

I wish we could both just enjoy it Mizzie. I'm hoping maybe the 20wk scan I might be able to relax enough to enjoy. With both my MC its been discovered on the first scan. We'll just have to send each other heaps of positive vibes when it's our turn and hope for the best. Have you booked yours yet? Xx


----------



## Mizze

The 20 week was great in the end as were all of Caitlyn s scans it's just that the fear beforehand is always there. On the 35week one we could see her hair!! :)

Next scan Friday at 9. Hoping like hell there will be a hb. Nausea pretty much constant now when is keeping M.D. calm

Mizze x


----------



## Bubsta

Wow! Seeing her hair is soo cool! With my DD, I only saw one scan that wasn't the grey grainy image and that was the 20wk scan. It Was awesome to see so much more detail. I Guess more fear in the beginning is normal. I'm sure as time progresses, we'll get more comfortable with it. Xx


----------



## lilesMom

im glad i found this :) im both looking forward to and dreading my scan, i have it next tues. i had mmc on first preg and had 3 scans before they and i were sure she wasnt growing so now scans in my head mean scary news . lets hope this time its good news , not scary news. i think il cry either way :) i just heard from a girl on here she had her first scan today and she is same amount preg as me and she saw 2 heartbeats , she is having twins, so it can be good news too :) hope it is for us xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kerriex

lilesmom I seem to be following you in threads lol :)

I'm the same, not got a date for 1st scan yet but midwife app not till im 11 weeks but I'm already worrying told my partner I don't want to go for a scan as part of me doesn't want to know/can't bear bad news again. I can see it all in my head walking in the room when I had my 1st scan last time and it all went wrong. It's so scary but we have to stay strong and hope for the best!

Wishing you ladies all the luck in the world I'm sure we are all worrying over nothing (fx'd) 
:hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

they r making u wait the meanies, xx would u go for private scan to reassure urself, i didnt think i would get an early scan but i did thank god :) i was gonna go for a private one if not. :) there is no reason we shouldnt be fine, im sick of worry , it can feck off :) easier said than done some days ha ha xxxxxxx
best of luck guys xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kerriex

Well when I asked my doc about an early scan he said unless I had bad cramps or bleeding I wouldn't get an early scan and right now I can't afford a private one. I'm phoning my docs tomorrow going to tell him how anxious I feel and see if he will arrange a scan..i need to know either way whats happening! I'm just cautious that I might have my dates wrong and be earlier than I thought and don't want to go for a scan to not see anything..by my LMP im 7ish weeks but surely even if i was only 5-6 they could still see something? Anyways I'm hoping to get some answers tomorrow :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

if all else fails cry wolf , who can tell if u really do have spotting r not xx 
the worry is exhausting in its self, it would be nice to have reassurance :)
best of luck, hope they help u hon, let us know how u get on xxx


----------



## Bubsta

So it doesn't look like its that uncommon then. Good luck for Tuesday Lilesmom. Make sure you let us know how you go. I hope you manage to get in earlier Kerriex. 11 weeks is too long when your anxious. X good luck to all of us.


----------



## Mizze

Oh Kerri - I do sympathise with that - I have been in that scan room 4 times now

1) August 2009 "Come back next week, you say you are 9 weeks but this looks 6 weeks"
2) August 2009 a week later "It still looks 6 weeks and it hasnt grown in the week so yes you are miscarrying, lets talk about your options..." 
3) December 2009 "You say you are 11-12 weeks this looks 6 weeks - you are miscarrying, do you want another d&c"
4) Oct 2012 "You are 6 weeks and this looks about right but its too soon to tell, come back next week"

There are 48 tiles in the ceiling of that room and 16 half tiles, the walls of the corridor outside have the same 3 pictures of bluebells on them that they did 3 years ago 

My 5th time in that room is tomorrow - and so far Ive never had good news - all the regular scheduled scans, even early reasurrance ones, are in another part of the hospital (where I had 4 happy scans with my daughter)- only emergency early preg scans are done in the EPU and that room has never been good for me. The only thing keeping me sane is my ms is just like that with my daughter and far more severe than with the mmc's 

Dont cry wolf unless you really cant bear it - Ive sat in that waiting room watching women go in to be scanned who, quite obviously, had cried wolf and I had to wait hours in that corridor while they got their happy scans and I didnt. 


Lets hope your Dr listens to you and really sees the anxiety - it can be so very debilitating living with that for weeks and weeks.

:hugs::hugs:

Mizze


----------



## Bubsta

Oh Mizzie, what sad scan stories. Knowing how many tiles just goes to show you have spent too much time in there not looking at happy shots. Oh I'm going to be thinking of you tomorrow honey, and I hope you don't notice anything in that room other than your beautiful bubba with that HB flickering away. Mwah. Xx


----------



## Kerriex

oh mizzie I really hope tomorrow is 5th time lucky I will be thinking of you! 

I am so glad I found this site there are so many lovely ladies on here..

Good luck with your scan Lilesmom and bubsta I hope you are well, sure we are all worried over nothing :) 

I phoned my drs this morning and can't get app till next week. Gonna leave it over the weekend and ring again monday morning. That way if I do get a scan I will be almost 8 weeks if dates are right and more to see on scan (f x'd) :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

thanks bubsta ,will do. wish time would go quicker ha ha the closer it gets the more impatient i am :) 

mizze so sorry hon, xxxxxxx :hugs:
i didnt mean to take it lightly , i just said it cos if she genuinely cant afford it and the worry is depriving her of rest and sleep maybe she should. 
my hosp is different for some strange reason , it was a bank hol weekend so maybe thats why but when i had spotting last time i was the only one in the emergency room and they wouldnt scan me until the following tues anyway in the early scan place so i wasnt taking up any emergency docs time. in case u think im a nut case who willy nilly clogs up hospitals for no reason ha ha xxxx 
fx all goes well for u this time hon, xxxxxxxx

kerrie that sounds good , 8 weeks is a lot closer than 11 :) fx for u xx


----------



## Mizze

lilesMom said:


> thanks bubsta ,will do. wish time would go quicker ha ha the closer it gets the more impatient i am :)
> 
> mizze so sorry hon, xxxxxxx :hugs:
> *i didnt mean to take it lightly , i just said it cos if she genuinely cant afford it and the worry is depriving her of rest and sleep maybe she should*.
> my hosp is different for some strange reason , it was a bank hol weekend so maybe thats why but when i had spotting last time i was the only one in the emergency room and they wouldnt scan me until the following tues anyway in the early scan place so i wasnt taking up any emergency docs time. in case u think im a nut case who willy nilly clogs up hospitals for no reason ha ha xxxx
> fx all goes well for u this time hon, xxxxxxxx
> 
> kerrie that sounds good , 8 weeks is a lot closer than 11 :) fx for u xx

Oh hun I know you didnt mean that! (and thank you for the hugs) And actually if the anxiety and worry is that bad (and we all know how bad it can get) then I certainly think Kerrie should certainly get her scan

FX for you Kerrie x Let us know how it goes

Mizze x


----------



## lilesMom

thanks best o luck chick xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I'm petrified for my first scan. I won't get one until 12 weeks. 

I probably could've pushed and got an early one but I feel like the scan was where it all went downhill last time so I just want to delay that this time. 

Until the sonographer talks at my scan I think I'll just be lying there shaking and dreading them pulling 'the face' before turning round and saying "I'm sorry". 

I know it's not right to think like that or be expecting it. Bit I've never come away from a scan with good news so it's hard to imagine a different outcome.


----------



## Bubsta

I can understand that too CupcakeBaby. I'm so in two minds. One part is just so scared to see that empty sac again or, non viable, and I just don't want to do it...And the other part of me just wants to get it over and done with. ... just tell me... 'I'm sorry' or delight me by saying, 'there's your baby and look at that HB strongly beating away'... It's inevitable... We have to get it over and done with eventually, so sooner is probably better than later. We need to try and bit a little more positive don't we... It WILL be ok, it WILL be ok. Good luck to us all. We all should post on here when we have our scans to show that it really IS ok and we are all worrying unnecessarily. Xx


----------



## lilesMom

mizze have u had ur scan? hope its good xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

cupcake , i feel ur pain, i didnt ask for an early scan,they just sent me a letter saying i had one. im f***ing dreading it, its on tues, the closer it gets, the more of a wreck i become . im really worried now. i have no idea which way its gonna go. not an inkling. 
ive even started thinkin would i go for d and e again r go natural or what im gettin so bad. i need someone to give me a slap to snap out of it. being preg again is what i most wanted and now i have it , im not even enjoying it any more. i feel sorry for myself and mad with myself at once. arrgghhh
okay rant over , i had to let it out. im tellin people im fine and just waiting. i havent even told OH how afraid i am cos i dont wanna worry him anymore, he would think i felt something to make me feel like this. a fast forward button would be really handy :) 

bubsta u r so right if i could have them wheel a trolley into my sitting room to scan me now ,i d be happier ha ha
i wil repeat 'it will be alright, it wil be alright ' :) 
thanks. xxxxxxxxx
there is no reason it cant be alright for us. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mizze

Bubsta said:


> I can understand that too CupcakeBaby. I'm so in two minds. One part is just so scared to see that empty sac again or, non viable, and I just don't want to do it...And the other part of me just wants to get it over and done with. ... just tell me... 'I'm sorry' or delight me by saying, 'there's your baby and look at that HB strongly beating away'... It's inevitable... We have to get it over and done with eventually, so sooner is probably better than later. We need to try and bit a little more positive don't we... It WILL be ok, it WILL be ok. Good luck to us all. *We all should post on here when we have our scans to show that it really IS ok and we are all worrying unnecessarily*. Xx

In that case :flower:

Had my scan

.... HEARTBEAT!! :wohoo: :wohoo:
Oh yeah :)
:D

Mizze xxx


----------



## lilesMom

amazing news xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx congrats xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bubsta

YAY Mizzie!! So genuinely happy for you. Xxx

LilesMom, *SNAP OUT OF IT... SLAP!!.*...:flower: Did that help babe? Lol. I am looking forward to Tuesday for you Hun because I know you are going to feel as happy as Mizzie. You are going to start enjoying this pregnancy and wonder what you were worrying about. It *WILL* be good. Your heart will be pounding out of your chest before you go in, your anxiety will be at an all time high, and the relief that you are going to feel after it will probably make you cry. :hugs: I'm so looking forward to you updating this thread on Tuesday to say how well it went. :hugs: xx


----------



## lilesMom

thanks bubsta i needed that, ha ha xxx
im skitting laughing here, im startin to believe it again cos ive been really sicky all eve, :) wishing for sickness is just plain weird , when i have it i want it to ease up and when it does i get scared :) weirdo :) ha ha thanks chick xxxx


----------



## Mizze

Oh liliesMom - Im the same with my nausea - so happy when it first appeared but sick as a dog of it now but would panic like hell if it went.

Was the worst its been last night - stomach actually hurt -but I think thats partly reaction from the day etc 

Anyway - what Bubsta said! Inspired and made me laugh too 

Mizze


----------



## Bubsta

Oh gals, I hope the nausea settles down enough to just keep you from worrying... Maybe every 2nd day. I woke up feeling so hung over this morning (without having had a drink). I felt pretty good after having a coffee though... My nausea needs to just increase every soooo slightly and then I'll be more relaxed. Pathetic aren't we, lol. Xx


----------



## lilesMom

i know mizze i feel bad complaining about the nausea, even in my head, but it is rotten, but i actually need a patch of it everyday to reassure myself :) 
and bubsta it does feel like a bad hangover :) with none of the fun of the nt before ha ha

i took a preg test last nt to reassure myself and got the biggest smuggest smile, it still feels good seeing the bfp :) it appeared as fast as the control line did, so hcg must be high :) i know doesnt give a definite but its a good sign :) woo hoo :) 
3 more sleeps till scan yey :)


----------



## Kerriex

wow I just can't wait till we all come back here and say that we've seen our babies all with strong heartbeats! I'm glad I found this post you seem to feel like no one knows how your feeling then you read someones post and they're exactly the same! Roll on monday when I can phone my drs! Good luck to you ladies with your scans can't wait to see the GOOD news :) xxx


----------



## Kerriex

woopss I was on the previous page before I wrote that didn't see all of this page :blush: congrats mizze!! :dance: see ladies..whats all the worrying about :winkwink: 

Good luck for tuesday lilesmom not long now xx


----------



## lilesMom

thanks kerrie xxxxxxxxx
fx ur phone call gets u somewhere tomor xxx


----------



## Bubsta

Hi Kerriex, did you phone your Doc?

Hi Lilesmom, well it's Tuesday afternoon here, but I'm not sure for you... Have you had your scan yet? 

Xx


----------



## lilesMom

its 2 here sweetie, just home , :)
well guess what, i am a dumbass, i was worrying for nothing :)
my baby has a heartbeat, yey. :) i reckon im 7w2d and she said it looked more like 6.5 weeks, im still trying to figure out hows that but a few of my sis got told the same at their 12 week scan, they were told dates were out and by 20 week scan they changed the date back to original. :) 
oh and i forgot i have tilted uterus they said last time, so could make it seem smaller, anywho.
most important thing is it has a good strong heartbeat :) xxxxxxxxxxx
:dust: to all

ill catch up now xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
im a bit flighty today from excitement and lack of sleep :)


----------



## Kerriex

thats great news lilesmom! Yes Bubsta I went to see my GP yesterday he said he would arrange an early scan and phone me today..he phoned earlier and I'm booked in for scan on thursday at 1pm..needless to say I am relieved but absolutely terrified now! Hopefully I will be as lucky as you ladies will certainly let you know the outcome..I also have a tilted uterus and I'm expecting them to put me back abit from what I think I am..

Finger crossed xx


----------



## Mizze

Lilesmom!! Great news :) woohoo!! :)

Kerrie good luck for Thursday hun xxx fx xxx

Mizze x


----------



## Bubsta

Yay! That's awesome to hear Lilesmom! Congratulations! Woohoo! Your turn next Kerriex, not far away now. Good luck sweets, I'm sure it will be just great! Let us know. X


----------



## lilesMom

oh kerrie thats great, thurs not awfully far away thank god xxx
i hear u on the scared :) xxxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxxxxx

mizze thanks hon, how u doin?xx

bubsta , thanks hon, urs isnt too far now either :) great news for all xxxxxxxxxx

my b and b is weird, ive been checking all eve on my user cp to see if people answered and none of the posts came up til now i thought it was exceptionally quiet today :)


----------



## Bubsta

Oh, so it's not just me then. Wish the BnB format would go back to the way it was before. X


----------



## lilesMom

no its gone funny, i have missed a few posts too cos they seem to be like they r jumping . whats goin on b and b people :)


----------



## Kerriex

thanks ladies will be keeping your postive outcomes in my head when I go :) hopefully be posting good news! Ahh I'm so glad you all had good scans :D xxx


----------



## lilesMom

im lookin forward to thurs :) xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mizze

my bnb seems okay but I had terrible trouble the other day just getting onto the site

Liliesmom - am okay - well actually DH has insisted I call in sick to work today - I found 4 straight days looking after my daughter who is teething and not sleeping well, very very hard when coupled with nausea and early pregnancy exhaustion. By last night I was really feeling awful and my stomach was all tender as though I had a bug iyswim. I am due to work the next 3 days but im hoping if I have a rest day today I will be able to manage the next two days in work. I will drop DD off today with my Mum (who looks after her for me on a Wednesday) and come back to bed!

Mizze x


----------



## lilesMom

mizze thank god ur gettin a break, ur not super woman even though u r doin a good impression :) xxxxxxx hope u get a lovely sleep and feel much better after it xxx :hugs:


----------



## Kerriex

Hey ladies been for my scan today ...GOOD NEWS !!! 

I saw a baby AND a heartbeat! Amazing is an understatement! I feel so relieved and so pleased we all worried for nothing I was so scared when I got to the hospital it was the closest I've come to throwing up as of yet hehe 
Measuring 7+1 and from my dates I'm 8+1 so was only a week out yayy!

Hope you are all well :) xx x x


----------



## Mizze

Yay Kerriex!!!!! thats fantastic!! :wohoo: 

Bet you feel on top of the world!

Mizze xx


----------



## lilesMom

hurray kerrie :) whoop whoop xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bubsta

I'm so happy for you Kerriex! That's awesome! Woohoo! 

I have my first scan on Monday and any time I think about it my anxiety takes over, so I'm trying not to think about it(I'm not doing a very good job of that! Lol). I keep thinking that all of us have been so lucky, so maybe it will be me who will be unlucky. I know, I shouldn't think like that. I'm trying to think positive. It's weird isn't it how our thoughts can just be so jumbled. One minute I'm mrs optomistic about it all and then 10mins later I'll be the opposite. Oh we'll, not long now til Monday. PMA. X


----------



## Mizze

:hugs: Bubsta xxxx 

Our results have no bearing on yours hun xx - but you know that and I know that if it were me id be thinking the exact same thing. :dohh:

:dust: sticky dust to you sweetheart xx

Mizze


----------



## Bubsta

Thanks Mizzie, that hug was just what I needed babe. Thank you. Xxx :hugs: I'm so happy for all you gals. I'm hoping to be another happy poster next week. Xx


----------



## Kerriex

Thanks ladies! 

Bubsta we all know how you're feeling hun you WILL be posting good news on monday! I know I certainly thought I was gonna be the one posting bad news..but none of us are we all have strong babies I know you will be just fine :) :hugs:

Will be thinking of you monday and checking for an update x x x


----------



## lilesMom

bubsta we all felt like that sweetie, keeping my fx and sendin lots of pma to u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bubsta

Thanks Kerriex and Lilesmom. I love your positive attitude. Thanks for confirming I'm not loopy and you know how I feel. Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

hey bubsta , hope ur holding up ok, thank god its nearly tomro and ur wait is nearly over xxxx hope u get some sleep tonight honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
cant wait for ur post tomoro xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kerriex

Same! Will be thinking of you hunni x x x


----------



## Bubsta

Aw, thanks Lilesmom and Kerriex, I appreciate it. Xx well it's Monday here. Last night I just had so much going on in my head and internalised it. I thought I was hiding it well, but hubby kept asking me if I was ok, and saying its not long now til we know one way or the other. Didn't sleep well(as per usual). I'm clock watching. Just under 7hours to go til I know one way or the other.i'm just so sad. I'm sorry, I shouldn't be talking like this in case I bring others down... Hopefully this mood won't last long and I will be posting some positive news and feeling great! Thanks for being here for me girls. Much love. Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

i was the same sweetie, its horrible, i was actually numb by the time i got to the office, it is horrible but is worth it to hear the good news xxxxxxxxx best of luck hon, it will go great. u have symptoms and everything so u be fine xxxxxxxxx
i didnt believe it either xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Bubsta

Well I'm back... And in a bit of shock to be honest. Everything is fine! :thumbup: Bubba measuring spot on. HB flickering away. Phew! :cloud9: :yipee:


----------



## Mizze

Fantastic sweetheart, lovely news. You must be so happy and so wrung out!! xxx

Be gentle on yourself and take it easy 

Mizze x


----------



## Bubsta

thanks Mizzie. xx You've nailed it. I do feel wrung out. I'm emotionally exhausted. Very relieved but spent. Xx


----------



## Mizze

Yeah hun, been there! Rest relax chill out and be happy :)

Mizze x


----------



## lilesMom

woohoo bubsta ;) hurray :) i was wrecked when i came home from mine too.
thank god its good news xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ive booked another scan for sat. but im less nervous this time :) xx


----------



## Bubsta

Thanks Lilesmom, starting to feel a bit more real this morning. Rock on Saturday! Woohoo! Not long now til you get to see your little bubba again! Good luck Hun. Xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

it takes a bit to sink in alright, i think we prepare ourselves for bad news and r kinda shocked when it is good :) when is ur next one?


----------



## Bubsta

That's exactly it. We do prepare ourselves for the worst. I don't get another one for 4wks (so 12wk scan). My OB is great though. He said that if I am stressing to come in and he will hook me up to some Valium... (And pointed to the ultrasound machine). I'll try and hang out til then unless I have any unsettling symptoms. See how I go. Guessing I'm thinking like that because of seeing the HB yesterday. Give me a wk and I might think differently, lol. Xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

that is so good he said that, even having it as an option is reassuring :)
i booked my next scan myself privately cos i would have been over 5 weeks waiting for my next scan with the hosp and i felt it was too long :) plus my last scan was before i lost my last baby so i did feel reassured but sat will be well after lile stopped growing so i wil feel loads safer :)


----------



## lilesMom

ps just had a lovely thought about when i can go buy baby clothes for my very own baby. :) i have 37 nieces and nephews and 3 gran nephews so have bought shed loads as presents but this time i get to get um for me :) biggest grin on my face now :)


----------



## Bubsta

Wow, that is soo many nieces and nephews! How many brothers and sisters do you have? So Lile was the LO you lost? (Sorry, I think I might have missed your story) xx

If I had to wait 5weeks, I'd book an additional scan too. 2 weeks feels like a lifetime in these situations! Xxx


----------



## Bubsta

Isn't it like 1am where you are??


----------



## lilesMom

ha ha u r the second person on here to notice i was up late last nt. :)
ive gotten into a bad habit of goin to bed late and gettin up late :) must remedy it :)
my OH works late and doesnt get home till 11 at nt so if i dont spend time with him then i dont get much time with him :) except at weekends. at the mo im out of work (sick). i talked with my doc and she agreed i could stay out til after the 12 week 'danger zone'. 
i have liver issues and allergy issues too, as well as being wrecked and sicky from preg :) so im glad of the rest :)
yeah lile was my first pregnancy, i was convinced she was a girl and that all would be great :) had spotting at 7.5 weeks, went for scan few days after, couldnt find hb but werent sure they said cos they couldnt see properly, i have tilted uterus and small fibroids so internal U/s doesnt work on me. they brought me back following week, still werent sure but no growth in the week , they brought me back another week later and they were sure, no lile anymore. yucky time as ye all know xxxxxxxxxxxxx
had d and e few days later at 10.5 weeks. 

i had to take 3 months out cos undergoin liver tests, they decided it was fatty liver diseasea and too much antibiotics. so i decided since it wasnt the more serious things they thought it was, i would try again. i started trying on day 12 of a cycle and got my bfp 2 days before af was due, 14 days later. 
i never thought it would happen so fast but i was delgihted :)
thats my story :) 
how u doin today ? :)


----------



## lilesMom

i have 11 older bros and sisters :)


----------



## Bubsta

Thanks for sharing. What a traumatic time. It's bad enough without all the uncertainty that lasts a lifetime at the time. I'm sorry you lost your LO and had to go through that. 
My goodness you were lucky to get pregnant so easily! This one is going to be perfect! 
Fatty liver disease.... I dont know what that entails but it sounds scary. You don't sound too concerned? What does that mean moving forward for you? 
Wow, 11 brothers and sisters! That's a BiG family! Do you want a big family? 

I'm doing well today. I'm tired. I just can't sleep in which really sucks. Soon as I wake that's it. I have to get up. I've had a few days off and the latest I've slept in is 6:45am. Damn. Xx


----------



## lilesMom

oh no its horrible when u cant sleep , i get really ratty if i dont get sleep xxx :hugs:
hope u get some proper sleep soon. 
i went to my sis mediation class tonight , it was lovely, really helps u sleep, would u try get a cd r something for that??

the other options they were giving me for my liver problem were a lot more scary, the one my doc thought it was , was pbc, which ends in transplant for a third of people and has no cure, so fld is a lot better prospect :)
its easier when it has a name and if its not gone too far , its reversible , so all good :)
its getting better already, my last 2 liver blood tests had both come down a bit , so my levels r gettin better :) 
i just have to avoid drink and all medicine and drugs, exercsie and eat well and i be fine :)
all things i should do anyway :) 
im lucky its not the really bad liver diseases :)
i know its a big family and i like having it :) but i want one myself, maybe 2 , il see after i have one :) ha ha my LO will have loads of cousins who live close and r close in age so i wouldnt feel guilty having an only child. i wont say for definite though :)


----------



## Bubsta

It's cool that your sis does a meditation class. I can get off to sleep easily enough, it's when I wake up is when I can't get back to sleep. 
It must have been a really scary time when you were being diagnosed. I'm glad that its not worse and that its on the improve. 
You certainly have that right... Your LO will have plenty of other children to play with! 

Have you heard from Kerriex? Hope she is ok. Xx


----------



## Kerriex

Hey ladies ! Sorry not been on for a while been so busy trying to fins somewhere to live..Me and my partner moved out or house a few weeks ago and are staying with my brother which is not very practical but hey *shrugs*..

Bubsta that is great news I am soo pleased for u! 

Lilesmom sorry to read your story it is such a hard time losing a LO :( big hugs..I also caught quickly after 1st pregnancy loss..about 4/5 weeks. Wow I'm amazed how many nieces and nephews you have!!

Hope all you ladies are keeping well looking after your precious beanies :D :hugs: x x x


----------



## lilesMom

thanks bubsta, yeah it was alright , they lost my blood test twice so i didnt get the results of the serious one for over 6 weeks from first blood tests the asses :) 
but thank god was good :)
i was prob meant to wait to get my LO cos otherwise i would have gone straight away, maybe i needed time :)
classes r so nice :)
um yeah its hard to solve that if ur waking up, but do u think u r waking up cos ur thinking a lot? 
how u doin today? 

hi kerrie, good luck with home hunting xxxxxxx hope u find a great one :)


----------



## Bubsta

Thanks Kerrie! What a busy time for you Hun! House hunting is a pain. I hope you find somewhere that you love soon! Xx

What a pain Lilesmom. I can't believe you had to wait 6wks for results! Not cool. 
I don't think I'm waking because I'm thinking too much. I was determined to sleep in this morning... But when I woke up DH was out of bed... So I didn't have a prayer of getting back to sleep after that. 

Well girls, I hope you have a great day/night. Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

im the same i dont sleep so well till OH comes to bed :) 
u too enjoy ur day isnt it? :) x


----------



## Mizze

Its a cruel irony that makes insomnia part of pregnancy - you would think that Mother Nature would realise we need this sleep more than ever especially BEFORE the baby comes!

Im always up early -if I sleep later than 5 im doing well - its not fun let me tell you. So far my sleeping pattern is much the same as previously - I just cant take the valerian I was taking beforehand to get me to sleep but im so tired going to bed that isnt much of a problem

:hug: to all xxxx

Mizze x


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hi ladies this seems like a nice thread :) do u mind if I join? I have an almost 3 yr old daughter and had 2 losses since, now pregnant again. I have really bad morning sickness, have done for the last 4 weeks, hot my 12 week scan on Thursday and I'm nervous!! They wouldn't let me have an early scan. Congrats to u all on seeing yr babies heartbeats :)


----------



## lilesMom

hi sweetie welcome, xx
fx for ur scan, its so nerve wracking isnt it. xxx best o luck


----------



## Mizze

Hi Erin :wave: 

Mizze x


----------



## Kerriex

Hey hunni good luck for thursday! Let us know how you get on! x x


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thank u :) how r u all feeing? Is anyone else really struggling with morning sickness? Xx


----------



## lilesMom

i have good patches and bad patches, there r times when food is the enemy :) 
but i get enough good bits in a day that i can eat thank god. 
mine started pretty early , ive been sicky feeling on and off for weeks but thank god no vomiting, shouldnt speak too soon but so far so good on that front :)
hope urs eases up a little soon hon xxx


----------



## Bubsta

Hi Erinsmummy, congrats on your BFP. Good luck on Thursday! It's such a nervous time isn't it. Make sure you let us know how you go. Xx I'm pretty lucky on the MS front. It seems to have calmed down quite a bit. I get the odd queasy moments and food aversions but in the whole scheme of things the MS isn't too bad. 

Didn't you have a scan on Saturday Lilesmom? How was it sweets? I have another one next Wednesday. 
Xx


----------



## Mizze

I have nausea morning and mid afternoon to evening but I can eat a little breakfast and a decent lunch - but heaven help me if I try to eat dinner. It has eased slightly I think but ive been very tired which tends to make everything worse so its hard to tell
Good luck with this weeks scans

No word from my MW about my 10 week appt yet - will be calling on Friday if I havent heard anything by then I think I want a date for 12 week scan so I can book the private nuchal fold one

Mizze x


----------



## lilesMom

bubsta soz, im gettin confused between threads :) i thought i posted about my scan, it went great :) hb is 164 :) she said good strong hb, the hosp had put my bub 5 days behind what i said, she change it to within a day of my dates, :) im gonna stick with mine cos measuring they keep changing their minds :) but all was good thank god :) 
it was a private scan and there was no comparison really to the hosp scan, there was a big tely below my feet where i could see it all :) and she agve me 5 pics :) she told me all she was doing and asked me if any qs. she just had more time for us i suppose :)
theyr lovely in hosp too but tis a rush job :)
how u doin? any news?

mizze hey, excuse my ignorance but whats the private nuchal fold one? 
yeah tiredness defo makes the Ms worse, hope u feel better soon xxx
i just noticed, u bubsta and me r all exact same amount preg :) 
we hopefully have only few weeks of ms left now :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

mizze i looked it up cos i was curious, i dont think i would go for that, i worry enough as it is, i would have myself freaked out for results if i did :) best o luck , hope u get ur app soon x


----------



## Bubsta

I'm so glad that your scan went well Lilesmom and it didn't feel rushed. Yay! 5pics! I'm so jealous, lol. The screen was more facing hubby with our first (and only scan thus far) so I didn't see a great deal of detail (I could see a little and could see the HB so that was the main thing) and I figured that I would see more in the pic... I got two but the ink was just too dark and poor quality so can't really see much. I'll make sure the screen is facing me better on Wednesday. 

My 12 wk scan is the big one where they do further checks for DS and check the nuchal fold etc and do blood tests etc. 

I hope you get your dates soon Mizzie. Xx


----------



## Kerriex

I'm quite lucky with just feeling very sick (still horrible) but not actually being sick :) though I still feel very anxious even though I have seen baby and HB..its so hard I can't wait till 12 weeks is over with! (I know we're all same on that one!)
Lilesmom glad your scan went well hunni..
Bubsta good luck next weds! :D 
Mizzee I hope you hear from your MW soon 
and Erinsmummy I hope your MS subsides soon!

I have my 1st MW appt monday 5th will hopefully have letter for 12 week scan few days after :happydance: x x


----------



## Bubsta

Thanks Kerrie, you are so right... Can't wait til that 12wk mark. With your MW appointment, do you get to have another scan?


----------



## Kerriex

No its just all the paperwork and family history so all the boring bits really lol..then after that I will get a letter through from the hospital to have 12 week scan so hopefully within the next 2 weeks I will see my lil bean again :) x


----------



## lilesMom

bubsta my first scan was the same OH could see but not me, she turned it to me for a sec alright but i was so scared and numb i couldnt appreciate it :)
woohoo bubsta another scan tomor enjoy hon xxx

yup kerrie totally agree on the 12 weeks :) 
im the same im not actually throwing up so iknow im lucky too. 
the nausea gets bad but least im able to keep stuff down :) xxx
hurray the 5th isnt too far away :) hope it flys in xxx


----------



## Bubsta

Bummer that you don't get another scan Kerrie, but at least your 10wks now so it won't be long til you have your 12wk scan. Yay! :happydance:

Thanks Lilesmom but its NEXT wed unfortunately, :nope: still, not long to go. :thumbup: I'm not sure how things work in different countries, but here in Australia we can pay for private health insurance (have had this for years) so it means one of the advantages is that I will have this baby through a private hospital and will have the same OBGYN etc throughout my pregnancy and delivery. I mention this because you refer to having a private scan and a hospital scan. All of my scans are private (having said that though. I have to pay for them all - I'm not sure if its the same for you). I don't have to go into the hospital for anything apart from the birth. So the scan I am having next Wednesday isn't a scheduled scan but I think it costs less than the scheduled ones. I'm mainly having this scan because my DD has to come to our 12wk scan (couldn't get a sitter) so I would be too nervous with her being there if I didn't have this reassurance scan first. X


----------



## lilesMom

bubsta u r so right, i would do the same just in case but i think its all gonna work out just fine xxxxxxxxxxxx im even believing it will for me too now :) xxxxx
ur DD will be so thrilled to see bub xxxx
we have strange system, everything maternity here is public and free if thats how u wanna go. I do have private health insurance too but if i wanted to go private it still costs loads. the health insurance owuld pay i think 3500 for me but i would have to pay around 4000 myself too and it doesnt really affect ur treatment cos if anything wrong u get priority anyway :) u may get private room thats about it and ur not even gauraunteed that :) so im goin public , so all my regular public scans and most checkups will be in the hosp . but then i paid for that extra scan cos mentally i needed it :) 
next wed is a nice time for a scan too , u should see lots xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mizze

lilesMom said:


> mizze i looked it up cos i was curious, i dont think i would go for that, i worry enough as it is, i would have myself freaked out for results if i did :) best o luck , hope u get ur app soon x

My age is against me hun (im 40 now!) and we did it last time with DD so we didnt have to wait for 15-16 weeks for NHS blood tests and then another week or more before they told you if there was a problem and then they take time to book you in IF you decide you want the amnio. In parts of England they do it at the 12 week scan as standard - its VERY annoying that in Wales they dont. I reasoned that id know much earlier on and it would give me a much better idea of whether I might want the amnio - the 3 fold test is so much more accurate than just the bloods. As it turned out DD's results were 1:2500 (my age risk then was under 1:500) so I put it to the back of mind and didnt worry about it at all after that. It was worth every penny just for that freedom

Felt okay yesterday although a recovering and very whiny DD nearly brought me to my knees - im glad im in work today tbh! 

Felt very sick this morning but im thinking lack of sleep and overall bleugh from having to cope with a sick (literally and diarrhea) DD all last week have made me worse today. Feel better now I have had lunch

Its funny - at lunch I can eat for Wales but by 4-5pm I CANNOT face food at all :sick: 

Mizze


----------



## lilesMom

oh mizze i totally understand why someone would want it but i was just thinking of myself and how nervous i was till now :) and didnt wanna go back to nerves again :)
but u r so right , peace of mind with gettin such low odds is so worth gettin it done xxxx
oh no work is nearly a break for u after ur hectic weekend u poor girl xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
hoep u feel better soon, is DD ok again xx


----------



## Mizze

thanks Liliesmom - yes DD seems to be better - still a little off her food and a bit quiet and easily upset but this horrible bug lingers for so long its horrible. My other family members who got it are still not right. Frankly I cannot understand how I didnt get it but im damn grateful that I didnt!

Mizze x


----------



## Erinsmummy

12 week scan today.... I can't tell if me feeling sick is just my morning sickness or nerves!!


----------



## Mizze

good luck today ErinsMummy! xx 

Mizze x


----------



## Bubsta

Hi Lilesmom, maybe our systems don't sound that much different then. There certainly is the option of going through the public system which is free here too, but with the health cover option that I am on, all I have to pay (apart from my normal fortnightly payments for the cover) is a one off hospital fee (I think it's $250) and I get a private room (where hubby can stay) and nothing further out of pocket (apart from scans). The bill for my daughter came in at (from memory) about $7,500 (if not more) - but it was all covered. The midwives/paediatrician/Drs etc (had an emergency c-section as well) were all awesome so Private it is. :thumbup: Ultimately, so long as you and bubba come out safe and you have support, that is all that really matters. Xxx. Thanks for the best wishes for Wednesday. Xxx :hugs:

Good luck with your scan today Erinsmummy, :hugs: it's crazy nerve wracking isn't it. I'm sure everything will just be perfect! Make sure you let us know. Xx

I'm glad that DD is feeling a bit better Mizzie and that you didn't catch the lurgy! It does take a little time for the littlies to get over these things doesn't it. I'm sure it won't be long and she will be back to her bright bubbly self. :hugs:
I can relate to the age thing Mizzie. I'm 37 and will feel better having the peace of mind that there are hopefully no unexpected surprises. Xx

Xxx


----------



## Kerriex

Good luck today erinsmummy! x


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thanks for all ur good lucks ladies!! Scan went well, have a very active baby in there :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

hurray that is great xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bubsta

Yay, yay, YAY! That's great news Erinsmummy! It's such a relief isn't it! Xxx


----------



## Mizze

excellent news Erinsmummy!

Mizze x


----------



## Erinsmummy

Yep I def feel So much better, 12 weeks and 4 days. So hoping the sickness eases off now! How r u all doing anyway? Any upcoming scans an things? X


----------



## Mizze

Have booked my nuchal fold scan here - https://www.innermostsecrets.com/Homepage.aspx :happydance:

By LMP dates I should be dead on 12 weeks but I suspect, from early scans I will most likely be 11+5 or 6 - the scans can be done from 11+4 so that should be fine. I havent had a date for my 12 week NHS scan yet but hoping it will be that week following. 

Am hoping very much Baby2's results will be similar to DD's so I can just put it to the back of my mind from then on 

Mizze xx


----------



## lilesMom

mizze u will hon, keeping my fx for u xxx
my next scan is nov 22nd , il be 12w4d :) 
looking forward to it :) i shouldnt say this but my sickness has gotten a bit better, im eating more fruit and little and often and it seems to be helping a lot. :) now ive said it il prob be sick as a dog again later haha xx
hope alls well with everyone xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shashua

I found out I am pregnant a week ago. I will be 5 weeks today. 
I have a little boy that just turned 4, and this will be my FOURTH pregnancy.

I m/c last Nov, at 7 1/2 weeks. I also had a mmc, in June of this year. 2 miscarriages in the last year, so needless to say, I am in utter fear and anxiety right now. My Dr put me on progesterone right away. My first scan isnt until Nov 20th. (Im freaking out!) I, like many of you, associate scans with horrible, sad news. Im actually dreading it.:sad1:

I cant let myself get too excited, with the fear that I will be let down and disappointed again. I also overanalyze EVERYTHING. I havent been very exhausted or tired, so that of course worries me. I do have sore boobs, which I poke and prod at several times a day, praying it doesnt go away! No nausea yet either. (That didnt kick in until about 8 weeks with my son though)

I also have this odd, hard to describe pain that is too similiar to the last 2 m/c. 2 different Drs told me they thought it sounded like sciatic pain, just praying they are right, and its not something CAUSING these m/cs!

(Sorry for the overload, I just have no one to talk to! And hubby is sick of hearing me talk about it and cry)

I hope I get the same results at my first scan, as many of you have!!!!![-o&lt;


----------



## Erinsmummy

Mizze I'm sure everything will be fine, liles mom glad ur sickness is a bit better. I really wish mine would bigger off already! I'm 12 week 4 days today surely it should ease now! Shausua I'm sorry for your losses, I felt exactly the same as you, but everything was done for me an the chances r things wil b fine for u 2. Remember having 2 miscarriages does bt make you anymore likely to have another, your chances r the same as a woman who has had no miscarriages. Xx


----------



## Mizze

Thanks Liliesmom and Erinsmummy xx Im actually looking forward to it (!) heres to PMA!

Shashua hon - no need to apologise here - we ALL know how you feel -im on my 4th pregnancy too and had 2 MMC's in 2009 - BUT as Erinsmummy says that doesnt up the chances of a mc this time - The fact I had a healthy pregnancy last time after 2 mmc's helps me a lot this time - I think we all do that distancing thing though, once we have lost our pregnancy innocence I think its impossible just to have that simple joy that other women feel.

FX for you sweet x

Mizze x


----------



## lilesMom

shasua welcome hon, sorry for ur losses, fx for happy and healthy pregnancy for u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kerriex

Hi Shashua! Sorry to hear of your losses :hugs: I'm sure you have a healthy bean in there! :) Erinsmummy so glad your scan went well! I think we have a lucky thread going on in here ;) hope everyones well x x

Roll on monday..1st MW appt :D x


----------



## lilesMom

hurrray kerrie , not long now til ur 12 w scan too xx
my tummy is feeling weird and tight today , is this juts normal stretching ye think?
it prob is :) i havent got this far with a still growing baby before :) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

lilesmom my tummy has been feeling like that for a while, ive got a definate little bump now, at first i thought it was bloat but its def not! Anyway tightening, stretching is all rather normal :)


----------



## lilesMom

thanks hon, nice to have back up to know its normal :)
i often have dull pressure but today i feel it more, bub is prob just growing :)
yey , thanks xx


----------



## Bubsta

Congrats on your BFP Shashua! I'm sorry for your previous losses. We can all understand your nerves Hun and analysing everything. We've all been there. Xx the wait for the first scan is just terrifying isn't it. After you have that first scan, you will have such relief. I know it's scary thinking about it. It will be ok. This is a new pregnancy and a new bubba.:hugs: happy and healthy 9 months Sweetie. Xx :hugs:


----------



## Bubsta

I felt so positive after having my first scan and seeing that beautiful little HB flickering away... Now I have doubt and nerves creeping in again. I haven't had any concerning symptoms that are making me feel this way.... Just reading a post on the First Trimester section has made me all nervous again.:cry: 
I am scared yet relieved I have another scan on Wednesday. I just hope to God (and I'm not really a religious person) that everything is ok. Xxx


----------



## Bubsta

lilesMom said:


> thanks hon, nice to have back up to know its normal :)
> i often have dull pressure but today i feel it more, bub is prob just growing :)
> yey , thanks xx

I think the dull low pressure is totally fine Hun. I've had it for a week or two now. Think it's everything just growing. Xx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Bubsta it's so normal to feel like that, you do have to remember 90% of what u read online is bad news because people always ask advice and support, you hear of the good stuff so much less. But there are actually more good outcomes than bad! Especially now you have seen a heartbeat, not long now and you will b seeing baby again. Unfortunately the worry never ends though, my daughter is 3 and she worrys me to death lol xx


----------



## Bubsta

Aww, thanks ErinsMummy. That is a very good point. That IS something I need to remember. This is a support site and we do (understandably) see more of the bad than the good. You are right. Your reply was just what I needed to see. :cry: Thank you. Xxx :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

Aw Bubsta hun - its so easy to feel worried - yesterday I was over the moon about booking my nuchal scan but since then ive done nothing but worry that a) its too soon and b) it will be bad news

1st tri needs to be taken with a pinch of salt - its usually the most busy, vociferous and often argumentative place - having been in there four times I now try to stick to some rules 1) dont read the posts on bleeding or mcs' - You just CANT give support to everyone and it wears you out and stresses you out if you try. 2) Threads about immunisations are usually an excuse for an all out fight - flu jab ones in particular so I try and stay clear (dont always but I try) -later on this applies to 2nd and 3rd tri and to FF verses BF too and Co-sleeping/CIO/CC threads too. 4) And sometimes I really really struggle with this one - if you think the thread is just plain stupid - scroll on by and dont get involved (I actually wrote and deleted a really sacastic response to a thread yesterday about medicines prescribed by Drs) and 5) Other people's experiences dont necessarily have anything to do with your experience so dont let it stress you out 

When you hit second tri forum it does calm down a lot

:hugs: :hugs: 

Mizze xx


----------



## Bubsta

Thanks Mizzie. Xxx

Your scan isnt far away now, and I'm sure it will just be perfect babe. It was with C so I'm sure it will be this time too. Xxx (so its not just me that is worrying beyond the first scan then. Xx)

sounds like some pretty damn good advice to me! I think I will just back off on some of the threads in there. It's just not emotionally good to take on too much. Xx 
FF vs BF? CIO/CC? Haven't heard of those ones (I don't think)? Sounds like it might be a tricky one then. Thanks for the heads up on all of those. I'm glad that it does improve in the 2nd Tri. That is one thing that is great about PAL.... It isn't separated into Trimesters and you get to stick with the same Gals all the way through... Which I am so grateful for. I don't know what I would do without all of your support. Thank you. Xxxx


----------



## Mizze

Aw hun thanks for that!

The FFvBF -CIO etc sorry those are more 2nd and third tri (and Baby Club! ones too) dont worry about those yet! :winkwink:

Sorry if im not clear -
FFvBF= Formula Feeding vs Breast Feeding 
CIO = Cry it out (sleep training teqhniques)
CC = Controlled Crying (sleep training teqhniques!


Ive been on here so long I automatically slip into the acronyms! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Bubsta

Ahhhh, that makes sense! I've been able to decipher most - and now you've explained them, totally obvious, lol. Yep.... They would be controversial ones... Tbh, I don't really understand why people feel it so necessary to judge other's decisions to do what works for them and in some cases, what is necessary for them. Xxx


----------



## Mizze

Bubsta said:


> Ahhhh, that makes sense! I've been able to decipher most - and now you've explained them, totally obvious, lol. Yep.... They would be controversial ones... *Tbh, I don't really understand why people feel it so necessary to judge other's decisions to do what works for them and in some cases, what is necessary for them.* Xxx

Well quite but ive seen battles on here you wouldnt believe! -Nuts really but there you go! :haha:

Have spent half an hour battling with my lounge adn kitchen and new (horrible and useless) mop and am now getting a cup of tea and going back to bed!

Mizze x


----------



## lilesMom

bubsta im the exact same hon, one day im fine and feel like bub is perfect and great, fast forward a few hrs or a day and im havin niggly doubts creeping, :) trying to push um out :) i think every mom has um but espeacially us :) xxx
last nt i cried cos i wanted a cream cake so i think im ok on the still being preg and hormonal front :) in my defense i was feeling sick and felt like it would cure it and my shop was closed. :) even while i was crying i knew it was ludicris but it still happened :) 

mizze im laughing away at ur post, i went on a flu jab thread cos i was trying to decide if i should get it. man it was a big cat fight :) people were tryin to calm it down. 
but the main people arguing kept goin back to their argument in a roundabout way :)
was kinda funny but not for the poor people who asked d qs in the first place. 
needless to say i didnt bother posting my own thoughts, i be lynched :)
also not sure on bf or ff, but i would never ask on a new thread cos i know all i would get r people saying im selfish to even consider ff . id lov toalk to someone who had done both and see what they think. :) but most people dont switch . 
i use to always post on the bleeding and mc threads to try and help but it makes me too sad, i think or now i have taken my turn at doin that and later if i feel more secure i can go back to doin it. xx

hope every1 is good today xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bubsta

Oh Lilesmom, I'm sorry your shop was shut Darlin'. Damn those pesky hormones, lol. At least you could see that it was your hormones making you react the way that you did. Maybe today you can get that cream cake! The be all and end all. Lol. 

As for the ff v bf... I've done both Hun. Started off on bf for about 5months and then ff. I will probably do a similar thing this time around. So any questions, feel free to ask. Xx


----------



## lilesMom

i got one today and it wasnt half as speacial as i thought it would be ha ha :) 
thanks hon xx i think il try bf anyway but if it doesnt work out im not gonna crucify myself, ( i hope :) ). 
how ye all today xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bubsta

Damn on the cream cake front not being all you thought it would be....at least you got one though so now you know. Xxx 

Sounds like a good way to go with feeding. I found it really hard for the first little bit (had to see a specialist etc as bubba wasn't latching on properly). That is just it. Never beat yourself up over it. If it happens, then great. If it has to be ff or you decide on ff - then so be it. Bubba is still going to get everything it needs. Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

thanks hon xxx


----------



## lilesMom

i dont think this thread was here at the time but when i went to doc to confirm my pregnancy, i came out very upset, she basically told me that i shoudlnt be preg again and that my copper levels could have caused my mmc and implied they could do again. i cried all the way home. anywy she was wrong and talking out her ass as usual, im so tempted to go in tomor and complain, the more i think of it , the madder im getting. do ye think i sohould r should i just try and avoid her and got to the other docs that r there? but the other docs r only there on tues and fri and the one i trust the most is the fri doc i need to go soonish anyway to figure out what to do about work to go back r what? 
anywya i mean do ye think i should confront her or am i wasting my time and money by thinking about her and dealing with her thanks 
i have to go there tomor anyway t pick up work certs but i oculd drive both days , it isnt very very far from me , what do ye think ? 
should i just let it go, it was 6 weeks ago but i hate the thought of her thoughtless saying something simlilar to someone else


----------



## Kerriex

Hey ladies how are u all? Just been catching up on all ur posts..regarding the threads you avoid..I only come on here every few days now as (no offence to ladies that need advice) I'm sick of seeing the same posts all the time about bleeding and mc..it sets off my nerves again! I only really come on to read ur lots updates lol :)

Lilesmom I couldnt help but laugh at ur cream cake bit bless u! I'm like that when I decide I NEED something like NOW haha ..also I think its awful what that dr said to u..think I would have to tell someone who woks there that u wernt happy with the way she spoke to u bu as for confronting her might not be the best idea with all these hormones raging not worth getting urself worked up! 

I hope all u lovely ladies are well & good luck on wednesday bubsta!

I had my 1st mw appt today it was the same one I had last time she recognised me straight away n I found it good to speak to her about my mmc and concerns this time round. She explained so much to me about the mc (hospital didn't tell me anything just gave me a leaflet about mc after my scan and sent me packing) so I felt better after that. Hopefully I will have my letter by the end of the week fx my 12 wk scan will be next week :) 2nd trimester is getting close for all of us!! :happydance: x


----------



## lilesMom

kerrie thanks hon xxx
i decdided not to confront anyway, i would only be upsetting myself and she doesnt have a boss i could complain to, she owns the practise :)
gald ur app. went well and glad u met someone nice , it makes all the difference :) xx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hey ladies hows every1? I'm still feelin bit queasy but think my energy is coming back a bit! Hubby has decided to start a business, he didn't discuss it with me first just done it, in not overly impressed as it means putting a lot of money to it to start with! Grr. Anyway hope ur all ok, and I don't blame you Kerrie about reading posts on mc and bleeding, it just makes you nervous and there are plenty of other ladies here to give advice on it, I do try to help cos of my previous losses but it does make me think " what if that happens to me!?" so I don't blame you for that! Don't cause yourself unnecessary stress.


----------



## Kerriex

I think you did the right thing lilesmom sometimes we just have to let things go as much as they do upset us..Erinsmummy ..wow I can see why you're annoyed about your hubby doing that! Hopefully it will be a success and bring in some good money for your family (fx). Yeah ur right about the posts on here I try to help with some of them think I will be able to once I get 1st tri out the way :) hope u are all well x x


----------



## lilesMom

erinsmum i would defo be cross on no discussion. xx but like kerrie said fx it goes really well and u can be a mommy of leisure ( if u wanna be xxx) :)
how r ye all today xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kerriex

I've had a really good day today felt great! But now I feel exhausted and sickness has just kicked in again! Always comes on at night :( I don't know whether to go to bed or go sit by the toilet for 10 mins :nope:

How are u today? x


----------



## lilesMom

oh no hon, hope u feel better soon, i feel much better today and of course it scared me a teensy bit :) i should just be thankfull :) xxxx hope u dont be too sick hon xxx


----------



## lilesMom

then again i did have a 2 hr nap today so prob no fear really :)


----------



## Kerriex

aww glad you're feeling ok..my sickness coes and goes every few days now..but keeping in mind what my midwife said on monday about the placenta starting to take over so thats why its easing off slowly. I deffo feel very pregnant today so its a good day :) 

I just keep finding myself running to the door when I hear the postman..can't wait for my letter for 12 wk scan! So impatient lol! Have u got any scans or appointments soon?

Bubsta how did ur scan go today? x x


----------



## lilesMom

i spoke too soon,, had a bad day today sicky wise. food was my enemy , i didnt eat much till 9 tonight and then i had scrambled eggs, woohooo :) also had waffles a bit after so i feel more human now again :)
my scan isnt till nov 22nd , tomor fortnight, it is starting to feel ages away now again. :) hope it flys in :) 
hope ur letter comes soon, :) well its gotta come soon really hasnt it :)
nearly 2nd tri for u :)


----------



## Bubsta

Hi Ladies, Oh Kerrie, I couldn't agree with you more. Had a little melt down a few days ago. Went to work and lasted an hour before I came home. I was just so sad and glum in tears. After Mizzie's and ErinsMummy advice, I decided I needed to take a few days off. DH has been saying for ages that I need to not spend so much time here and I think he was right. So I've been a quiet Ninja... Just reading my two regular threads and not looking at anything else. I feel a lot better already just doing that... Having said that though, it probably helps that I had my scan yesterday. Everything going well. HB about 160 measuring 4 days ahead. Kinda put my mind at ease and I wasn't going to read any threads that would undo that. 

I'm glad that you got the same MW Kerrie and that she put your mind at ease. Xx
I can understand you being upset with DH Erinsmummy. He should have discussed it with you first. I hope everything goes really well for you. 

I hope those that have the dreaded MS start to feel better soon, and those that are starting to feel better stay that way. My MS has pretty much gone. I've just been getting headaches a lot more lately and still lack of sleep, but I can cope with that. 
Just wanted to say you girls rock and thanks for all your support. This is a great thread. Xx


----------



## lilesMom

i was just thinking when i saw this thread on my list that it is one of my fave :) 
bubsta hope the rest does u soooo much good chick xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mizze

Hi ladies - ive been taking a little break too - and im trying to stick to my known and liked threads - like Bubsta I dont need the other stuff so am staying away 

MS coming and going - a well day yesterday but Wednesday evening was horrible - a bad night's sleep makes it so much worse im finding

Flu jab later - ouch! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Bubsta

You need a break from the dreaded MS Mizzie. You're still wearing the sea sick band? Good luck with the jab Hun. Xx


----------



## Libbysmum

Got my early scan booked for the 16th...so nervous and excited all at once...Hcg was pretty good for 6wks 23400 and then at 6wks 3 days was up to 37000!


----------



## Bubsta

Hi Libbysmum. Yay! Not long now til you see your little bubba on the screen! It is such a nerve wracking time, but it will go just perfectly! Make sure you update. Xx


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey Bubsta are you the same Bubsta in June babies?


----------



## Bubsta

Sure am Honey! X


----------



## Mizze

Afternoon ladies, NHS scan date came in - 23rd Nov - so that means I have the nuchal scan next Saturday and the NHS dating scan the Friday after 
Currently happy about the scans - will no doubt be freaking slightly by Friday night!

Ms coming in waves - yesterday wasnt too bad - this morning I was back retching over the sink but feel fine atm! Long may it last today. :winkwink:

Mizze x


----------



## lilesMom

hurray for good patch mizze, xx long may it last indeed :)
im havin less sicky day today too, i actually feel hunger at times , its great :)

libbysmum , welcome and hope scan goes great for u xxx

hey bubsta xxx


----------



## Mizze

Girls im bleeding. Very little but it is red. This is, down the damn month, exactly what happened with pregnancy and mc no2. NHS cant scan me till Wednesday so Ive a private scan at a hospital 50 miles away at 9pm tonight. 

Will let you all know xxx 

:cry:


----------



## Libbysmum

It may not be the baby...will be thinking of you...it is so frightening when there is bleeding! I had bleeding with my first at 27wks and it was okay...it was caused by a polyp by my cervix and nothing worth worrying about. With my 2nd I bled at 11wks ended with a MC but I hope for your sake it isn't the start of one. With this one I have had some spotting but pinkish not red and the doc just ordered blood tests and I have the scan Friday but the spotting stopped for now...thank GOD.


----------



## lilesMom

Mizze said:


> Girls im bleeding. Very little but it is red. This is, down the damn month, exactly what happened with pregnancy and mc no2. NHS cant scan me till Wednesday so Ive a private scan at a hospital 50 miles away at 9pm tonight.
> 
> Will let you all know xxx
> 
> :cry:

mize i know u heard it al before and u will still worry, but this doesnt have to mean the worst and im keeping my fx for u thats its not xxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

my sil had bleeding every day with her second child and that little girl is now 15 months and super cute xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bubsta

Oh Mizzie, my heart went in my throat when I read your post. I am so glad you booked a private scan. Hopefully it's a good sign that its only a little bit. I'll be thinking of you Hun and have everything crossed. Please let us know what is happening when you can, we'll all be thinking about you. Much love. Xxxx


----------



## Mizze

I am afraid my lovlies that im out - scan showed baby at 7wks and no heartbeat - another missed miscarriage im afraid

I wish you all the best in the world and healthy babies at the end of easy pregnancies 

Much love

Mizze xx


----------



## Bubsta

Oh no Mizzie. :nope: I'm so so sorry Honey. :cry: That is just so unfair. I wish there was something I can do to take the pain away. My heart hurts for you and your hubby. Be kind to yourself and allow yourself time to grieve. Massive hugs honey and know that we are still all here for you. :hugs: :hugs: Much love. Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kerriex

Mizzee I am so sorry for what I have just read. Like Bubsta said be kind to yourself we are all here for you whenever you need to talk. I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: take care hunni x x


----------



## Erinsmummy

:( I'm really sad to read this, I'm so sorry mizze, its so unfair, by Heart is actually aching for u, please look after yourself xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Mizze - so sorry to read that sweetie. X

Hope the pain gets easier for you soon, I know how awful it feels. Xxxxx


----------



## Libbysmum

I am so sorry to read this! How traumatic- similar thing happened with our 2nd pregnancy back in August and I found I got a lot of support though forums like this as well as friends who had also had a mc. It is so hard emotionally and physically. I hope that you are doing okay and not too depressed :( A friend of mine had 5 mc then had a healthy baby boy 8mths ago :) There is light at the end of the tunnel. xo


----------



## Erinsmummy

There is defiantly light at the end of the tunnel! I have a friend who had 3 mc, one being quite late at 18 weeks, she then had 2 healthy baby boys. So many ladies on here will b able to support u so let them, take it easy.


----------



## lilesMom

mizze so so sorry sweetie love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Libbysmum

update...got back from taking LO to her swimming lesson and went to change and go to the bathroom and there was blood when I wiped...just brownish and not much but enough to freak me out again...this has been going on and off since I got pregnant and I don't know why. I hope at the scan on friday they find a healthy little baby and can identify where the bleeding is coming from.


----------



## Shashua

Im so sorry, Mizze. Im thinking and praying for you. :hugs:

libbysmum- Keep us posted! I am praying its nothing and that your baby is growing with the strongest HB!!! :hugs:


----------



## Shashua

My scan is a week from today and Im absolutely terrified. Im ready to just get it over with. I know that sounds horrible. I really want this time to be DIFFERENT and HAPPY!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

libbysmum fx for u sweetie, i know u know but this happens lots of people and all is fine fx for u xxxxx
my sil had bleeding nearly everyday with one of her kids and she is 15 months now xxxxx
same sil also had 3 mc and has 3 kids so mizze u know that things can be ok next time , whenever u feel ready to think about it xxxxxxxxxxxxx
great big hugs mizze xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


shasua i know the feeling hon, i was soooo nervous before my first scan, but all went well .scans can be happy too ive learned :) praying ur is xxxxxxxxxxxxx
ive my next scan tomor week and cos it will hav been nearly 4 weeks since my last scna , im gettin nervouos again xxx :)


----------



## Kerriex

Mizze I hope you are well and looking after yourself xxxx

Well my letter finally arrived today..scan is on tuesday and I am freaking out again! By dates I will be 13 weeks but at early scan was measuring a week behind so unless bubs has caught up then I'll either be 12 or 13 wks..fingers crossed now the countdown begins! 

How are we all feeling today? x


----------



## lilesMom

u first kerrie and then me thurs, im gettin nervy again too. arrggh xx
fx for us both xxx wanna swap days? tues sounds better than thurs ha ha xx


----------



## Kerriex

haha I actually would right about now! Having one of those days today I'm thinking ignorance is bliss lol! I'm sure we will both be fine and can deffo relax alot more after these scans! 
How have you been..my ms has finally eased off but been replaced with stabbing/stretching pains starting to get some energy back aswell got more housework done yesterday than I have in the last 3 months haha!

Counting down for tuesday n thurday eeekk!! xx


----------



## lilesMom

yup def , i have built it up in my head as like deciding day :) have already seen hb twice so no reason things cant be ok :) xx
yeah my ms has changed, i had 2 days of being hungry all day and thought it was gone, yest and today food is my enemy again :) , i ate this eve alright ad feel better for it.
my tummy been really mild crampy and stretchy too, least its normal if u r too :)
apparently its our bub lifting out of our pubic area r something according to dr google :)
yeah i woke up at 5.30 this morn wide awake like i had 10 hrs sleep instead of 5 :)
its gonna make my days so long if thats the new norm :)
roll on tues and thurs :) xx


----------



## Kerriex

wow your days will be long if it stays that way lol! Glad you're feeling better and able to eat again :) yep..seeing the heartbeat is deffo a good sign! My midwife said once the pregnancy is classed as viable the chances of anything going wrong are tiny so thinking positive.. roll on scan day! 2nd tri is getting sooo close now! :D then the next thing to look forward to is finding out what sex it is! Do you plan on finding out what your having? Or have any idea what you think you're having? I've somehow convinced myself I'm having a girl even made a bet with my bro haha xx


----------



## Libbysmum

Got my scan today!!!! Hooray!!! It seems like an eternity coming and I still have to wait all day til 3.30pm! Will someone tell me when exactly did you stop waking in the night to pee? I haven't woken in the night for the past couple of days and am hoping it is normal and that there is nothing wrong???


----------



## Kerriex

oooh thats great hun good luck! Personally I don't wake up until around 6.30 when I feel like if if I dont go I'm gonna burst lol! Soo glad it doesn't wake me in the night..yet! :)

Let us know how your scan goes! x


----------



## lilesMom

kerrie im convinced im having a boy and yup im def gonna find out :) xx

libbysmum i think every1 is diff, i only started peein way more for last 2 weeks, last time i was preg it started really early for me. so id say it differs xxxx sorry i dont have proper answer, xx


----------



## Bubsta

Hi ladies, How did your scan go Libbysmum? Good luck Kerrie and Lilesmom for Tuesday and Thursday. Your nearly there! :hugs: :hugs:
We had our 12wk scan yesterday. DD was with us so TG everything was perfect. :cloud9: They did the neck measurement for DS and looks fine (1.7mm) - blood tests take about a week as they have to send them to another state, but the scan looks fine. The OB gave DD a scan pic which 'K' was excited about because she got to take her 'X-ray vision' to Care for show and tell, lol. 

Almost fainted today at work, so that wasn't fun was sitting at my desk and all of a sudden got all hot and cold and sweaty felt sick and thought I was going to pass out. I had a chocolate about 20mins earlier, :blush: so I'm not sure whether that had anything to do with it or if maybe it was low blood pressure. I ended up lying on the floor with my legs up :blush: which fixed me. Has anyone else experienced this? I do generally have blood pressure on the lower side. 

Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

thats great bubsta scan went well xxxxxxxxxxx woohoo. xxxx
i was clenaing my house today and my head went really light and i was seeing yellow a little , i sat down and had a capri-sun (sugary drink ) and i felt better . i too ahve low blood pressure a bit , not very low but just low side of normal with sometimes a dip :) thats my norm anyway so its prob a bit worse in pregnancy. 
i have heard of people who faint often ish while preg and its not considered that abnormal but check with ur doc if u think its bad xxxxxxxxxxxx

kerrie how did u get on today? xxxx
yeah libysmum hoep ur ok, i havent been on this thread in a little bit cos it was quiet xx


----------



## Libbysmum

Scan went great...was so relieved to see the peanut. Heart beat at 146bpm which is good for the age. Was so relieved too to find out it is just the one baby cause with my HCG levels being so high I was scared we may have multiples! Booked my 12wk scan for Dec 28. I will actually be 13 wks by then but apparently that is still ok.
 



Attached Files:







scan 16 nov 2012.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## lilesMom

hurray :) yeah il be 12.5 weeks for my 12 week scan :) ha ha
so long as u are between 12 weeks and 14 weeks its acurrate dating scan xxxx


----------



## Bubsta

That is a cute pic Libbysmum. You might think I'm strange but it reminds me of a bunny! Lol. Xx

So it doesn't sound like I'm alone Lilesmom. I'm glad the drink helped. Xx I have to go to the doctors today anyway so I might just mention it as I have to wait 4wks (19th Dec) before I see my OB again. (That sucks - but at least hopefully I'll find out the sex then. A great Chrissie pressie so long as bubba is in the right position). Xx


----------



## Kerriex

hey ladies!
Hope you are all well..Libbysmum what a cute scan pic! and Bubsta glad your scan went well how cute that they gave ur daughter a picture for show and tell awww!
I'm the same with going light headed at times its horrible when it comes out of nowhere!
My scan went fine alls ok measuring bang on for dates so due date not changed from 29th may :) soo relieved I was such a state before I went in my OH had to drag me in!
Good luck tomorrow lilesmom you will be fine :) x x x


----------



## lilesMom

thanks kerriee glad alls well for u chick xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bubsta

Yay! So glad things went well for your scan Kerrie! Yay! Now that you've had this scan and are at 13wks, do u think you'll start to relax more now? My doc checked my iron levels and they were fine and she doesn't think it was blood sugar (because I'd previously had sugar) so it was probably blood pressure. My blood pressure was fine when she checked it on the day. She said to make sure to eat regularly, stay hydrated and don't get too hot. Maybe those tips might help you gals too. Xx

Yay Lilesmom, your scan tomorrow? (I think I might be a day ahead here in Australia) it's Thursday night here) best of luck sweets. Yay! You get to see your lil bubba again! Then you might also feel more relaxed too? (It has worked for me so far... The magic 12wk mark has helped)... Mind you, I'm sure I will still feel nervous before my next scan in 4wks. Xxx


----------



## Libbysmum

I am in Australia too! Brisvegas. Where are you?


----------



## Bubsta

Good old Brisvegas hey! Lol, I'm in Tassy. Xx

How did your scan go Lilesmom? Xx

How is everyone? Xx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, xx

scanwe nt very well bubsta, thanks :)
all good baby has grown loads :) all is good , hurray :)
how u keeping?
how is everyone xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hi ladies not popped in here for a while I've just noticed! How's everyone?! I've got my 16 week appointment next week sometime, so hoping to listen to heartbeat :)


----------



## lilesMom

erinsmummy ur pic is lovely :) looks very lke my baby ha ha xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kerriex

heyy ladies sorry not been on for a while..yes bubsta the 12 week scan has made me feel alot more relaxed plus having my energy back feels AMAZING I feel so good now! Obvs I still worry but the weeks are going faster now I'm officially in 2nd tri yayyy! 
Lilesmom glad your scan went well amazing when baby looks like a baby isnt it!
Erinsmummy have u had your 16 weeks appt? Did u hear hb? I have my 16 week on 17th dec (although will be almost 17 wks) :)

How is everyone lately? Any more scans/appts coming up soon? x x


----------



## lilesMom

another 2 months nearly til i go back to hosp :) seems so long but after the scan went well im glad i dont have to go near um for a while :) xx

hurray for more energy kerrie, :) im gettin there , my sickness has receded big time, :) yey. i feel good when i get up now in morn :) i still sleep about 12 hrs a nt though :blush: xx


----------



## Kerriex

aww ! My next scan isnt till 9th jan at least xmas takes our minds off it abit think how the weeks will fly by! we'll be half way by then! Glad your sickness has subsided great isnt it! haha I still sleep for around 12 hours a night too but don't find it half as difficult getting up in a morning now :D im starting to feel safe to think this is actually happening now had a sneaky look through a mothercare catalogue I picked up weeks ago and chucked in a drawer lol! x x


----------



## Libbysmum

hoping to go see a doctor this morning about the spotting. Maybe they will do nothing but maybe they will get me another scan?


----------



## lilesMom

kerrie im gettin excited now too and starting to feel its safe to start making plans, :)
u r right it will fly with xmas and new yrs in middle :) xx

libbysmum defo try and get another scan for ur own peace of mind, hoping all is land its not necessary but it would be nice for u to know this xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Libbysmum

lilesMom said:


> kerrie im gettin excited now too and starting to feel its safe to start making plans, :)
> u r right it will fly with xmas and new yrs in middle :) xx
> 
> libbysmum defo try and get another scan for ur own peace of mind, hoping all is land its not necessary but it would be nice for u to know this xxxxxxxxxx

Thanks I will ask but the medical centre where I go seem a bit hesitant about giving the ultrasound forms out so I am assuming they will just do the hcg level tests which means I will have to wait at least 48hrs to get any results at all which really sucks! But maybe they will be feeling compassionate and give me a form so I can get a scan. Who knows...then the challenge of if I can be squeezed in for an appointment as most places are full.:cry:


----------



## Bubsta

Hiya! It's been a while. X yay for those that are starting to accept that this is really going to happen! Seems a little surreal at times doesn't it. I'm so glad that the MS is subsiding and the energy returning for some. I'm a bit jealous to be honest... I've had this head cold for a week now and I'm just exhausted. I'm off to the doctors today to try and get a couple of days off work to just try and rest. 

Good luck at the Dr's Libbysmum, we all appreciate that security of seeing our bubba safe and sound. Xx

I have my 16wk (16w +2) on 19th Dec. hoping to find out gender. I'm sorry if we've already covered this (I might be getting threads mixed up because I don't think we have)... Who is finding out? It's not long now for us. Does anyone have a preference? Xx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Libby'smum hope u manage to get a scan, they should scan u really. Although when I had spotting in my 1st pregnancy (which turned out fine btw) they made me wait 10 days for a scan and wouldn't do bloods! 

I will b finding out the sex at the 20 week scan on the 31st of dec x


----------



## lilesMom

Libbysmum said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> kerrie im gettin excited now too and starting to feel its safe to start making plans, :)
> u r right it will fly with xmas and new yrs in middle :) xx
> 
> libbysmum defo try and get another scan for ur own peace of mind, hoping all is land its not necessary but it would be nice for u to know this xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Thanks I will ask but the medical centre where I go seem a bit hesitant about giving the ultrasound forms out so I am assuming they will just do the hcg level tests which means I will have to wait at least 48hrs to get any results at all which really sucks! But maybe they will be feeling compassionate and give me a form so I can get a scan. Who knows...then the challenge of if I can be squeezed in for an appointment as most places are full.:cry:Click to expand...

be a little pushy but nice, most places will give u one if ur insistent enough, dont take no for an answer. xxx ham it up as much as u can, tll them u r very worried and u think worry is bad for u and u need a scan. xxxx
fx u meet someone nice who will help u xxxxxxxxxxx
fx all is wel anyway hon but it is noce to have reassurance when we r worried xxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

bubsta hi hon, :)
i will be finding out too but my next hosp app is jan 24th boo hiss :) 
i must look up private scan and see when they would be able to tell :) 
actually when i went to get scanned it was my friend from school doin the scan, 
maybe i could get her to find out if its boy r girl for me :) 
she is really lovely so she might :) 
did i tell ye what i did the day of my 12 week scan. 
i took the letter for liles 12 week scan ( my last baby i mc) by accident and thought the hosp had got my times mixed up :) they were nice though and got me scanned pretty much straight away. i was so embarrassed when i eralised what i had done, espeacially since i was thinking they were idiots and couldnt even get an app right :) ha ha


----------



## Erinsmummy

Haha lilesmom! Baby brain!! X


----------



## lilesMom

i felt like a right muppet :) all i saw on it was 12 week scan printed really big and my name and address, i didnt bother readin the date :) morto :)


----------



## Libbysmum

Had a blood test. Had a scan. I don't know the result of the blood yet but the scan looked good. 
Baby measured at 9wks exactly. Heartbeat could be seen 174bpm! Such a relief. Still no clue on where the spotting is coming from but maybe I am just a bleeder.


----------



## Libbysmum

:thumbup: the picture... you can just see the beginning of little limbs etc.:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







9wk scan.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## lilesMom

hurray libbysmum scan looks great xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bubsta

Yay Libbysmum! So happy for you to see your lil bubba and know that e everything is fine xx 
Yay ErinsMummy , 31st Dec.... 20wks! Wow! 1/2 way there and you'll know whether your having a son or a daughter! How exciting! Xx

Good luck finding out earlier Lilesmom. I so hope you can find out sooner! I'd be booking a private scan.... Waiting til 24th Jan is such a long time to wait before seeing your LO again. Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

how u keeping bubsta?


----------



## Kerriex

I find out gender on 9th jan not got a preference but I'm convinced it's a girl..so will be very shocked if boy but still happy nonetheless :D are you finding out bubsta? Do you have an idea already what you're having? x x

Erinsmummy glad you got a scan what a cute pic! x x


----------



## Bubsta

I am feeling slightly better. Still congested but not quite as exhausted. I think having yesterday, today and tomorrow off work is going to do wonders. I will be sitting around doing not much at all to hopefully enable me to cope at work next week (which should be a very busy week). 
I am SO finding out if bubba is a boy to girl. I CAN'T wait to find out! Lol. I think secretly I would like another little girl.... But having said that, I won't be disappointed with a boy. It would be great to have a sis for my DD, but on the other side it would be great to have one of each. 3wks to go. (You better co-operate bubba and show your goods! Lol) it will e a lovely Christmas pressie (19th Dec). We might hold off on telling the parents what it will be until Christmas d
Eve or day. Xx


----------



## Libbysmum

Same...can hardly wait to find out gender. Got a while to wait and I don't really mind if it is a boy or a girl as long as it is healthy. Have asked DH to pick out some names but he doesn't want to until he knows the gender. He is hoping for a boy since we already have a lovely girl.


----------



## Bubsta

Here is a random question... Anyone else feel like they've been doing sit ups? (Without having done any?)


----------



## lilesMom

Bubsta said:


> Here is a random question... Anyone else feel like they've been doing sit ups? (Without having done any?)

yup think its just muscles moving and accomadating bub :)
our muscles prob have to do more work to hold our expanding tummy too maybe ? :)


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys :)
i borrowed a doppler off my bro and Sil :)
i spent ages trying to find hb :) but then.... 
the doppler died , i changed d batteries and found it fast enough :) 
yey, 166 :) xxxxxxxxxx
whoop whoop :)


----------



## Bubsta

Yay Lilesmom! How cool! I just this LO to start moving! I know I'll probably have a while to wait yet but I'm so keen! Xxx


----------



## Libbysmum

How exciting! You girls are a bit further along than me so I get to hear all the wonderful things I still have to look forward to.
I am suppose to go back to Doctor today for my follow up blood test results and to show the Dr my scan photos etc...but my Toddler has crashed and is taking a nap. So I may have to reschedule.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Yay for the Doppler :) I kept meaning to get one but now I can feel baby moving so guesse there's no point! Movements r getting stronger and more frequent every day. Just can't wait for 20 week scan end of this month. I really really can't wait to have this baby, we started trying when lo was 1, and she's 3 now so just long time coming! What are your ladies journeys with ttc? Hope u don't mind me asking? :) x


----------



## lilesMom

bubsta im sure i can feel slight movement sometimes, very light and not often but im sure i can :)
cant wait for proper moving :) where me and Oh can feel it :) 

libbysmum, i presume libby is ur toddler? would she wake if u moved her yeah?
i know i have one nephew in aprticualre who is 2.5 and u coudl nearly throw him on the roof while asleep and he would stay asleep :) ha ha 

erinsmum im not sure how much back ground u want , ha ha . il give u condensed version :) and i totally dont mind. :)
this will be my first bub i hope but second preg. :)
had mmc in may at 10.5 weeks but bub had stopped progressing at 7.5 weeks , they just could see properly.
tryint for my first baby, we caught on third month. 
after d and e , i had liver problems and had to wait 3 months to get um checked out :)
we were told on my bday 6th sep that my liver prob wast the more serious problems they thought it might be , so we decided to go ahead with ttc. :)
that was cd12, on cd 26 of a 28 day cycle i got faint pos :) 
so we were trying for 14 days this time, :) think it may be a record :) ha ha
was delighted :)
but totally nervous, since 12 w scan ive realxed soooo much and feel normal now again xxxx


----------



## Bubsta

I'm so jealous of the movements girls, lol. But it gives me something to look forward to. If you can both feel it then I can hope that maybe in a couple of weeks I will be able to as well. Xxx

It was a long time coming for you ErinsMummy. It will be here before you know it! Xxx

My journey... I'll start at the beginning (condensed). We conceived our first but sadly lost in April 06. Right after, I then found out I was sick (Graves Disease - thyroid) and had to take toxic meds and wasn't allowed to conceive for 12 months (which was just horrible at the time). Once we were given the all clear, we probably fell within 2months. 9 months later our beautiful daughter was born (march08). 8 months later (my 2nd day back at work from maternity leave) I got hit by a car (4wd ute actually). I felt ok until a couple of days after and my back started playing up. My back has always been bad but I think this made it worse. X-ray showed a broken bone in my lower back but we don't know if this was a pre-existing injury. So, I was on pain meds for a bit (too long to be honest). So for a couple of reasons I was too scared to try again. After getting off the hideous pain killers, we started to NTNP (I was so scared of what pregnancy would do to my back - still am to be truthful. With my DD my back had to be taped everyday and I really suffered - and that was BEFORE being hit by a car). We fell maybe 6 months later. I was terrified for the first week or two. (There were times when i deliberately said no to DTD because it was too close to possible ovulation. other times we just risked it) I wasn't really expecting it to happen... But once I got used to the idea, I was thrilled. So excited! I was so gutted to have that first scan and find it was a blighted ovum. Soo, I had one AF and then viola! Here I am. 

Sorry it's long.... So yes, it generally doesn't take long for us to fall.... It's just all the bullish!t that happened in between that made this journey so long. Xxxxx


----------



## Libbysmum

Sometimes the baby is hard to feel move because of the position of your placenta.
This was the case for me with my first (Libby- and yes she is my toddler). My placenta was way at the front so each time she moved the placenta acted like a cushion and I felt nothing. It was after the 20wk scan that I finally felt her move or should I say kick and punch the heck out of me! Then she kept that up for the rest of the pregnancy.
We had planned to wait until she turned 1 before deciding to TTC and then took a vacation when she was 10mths old and we were not being careful and some time on our 3 week vacations we got pregnant I didn't even realize until the baby was about 6wks along. I was really worrying cause I had had alcohol and crap foods while on vacations but we saw a little heart beat at 6wks and 3 days ultrasound. However at 11wks I was having spotting and we had another scan and found there was no heartbeat. A bit like Lils mum the baby had stopped developing around 7wks and1 day and I had not known that I had a missed miscarriage. 
Then we were told by the nurse at the EPU to wait once cycle before we tried again. We decided just to wait til I stopped the bleeding. I had one AF then found out we were pregnant with this one.
It has been really hard to feel too excited about it because I have had spotting on and off and am always thinking the worst in the back of my mind. I got to run she just peed on the floor!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thank u for sharing, really sorry for all your losses :( i always thought when u wanted a baby, u just stopped protection and it happens! How wrong was I! I had 2 miscarriages while we were trying, I did think for a while we wouldn't be able to have a child of our own (lo is from a previous relationship) I met my husband wen she was very young. 

I'm trying to convince hubby to go to bed now, my mum offered to have lo tonight but dh made a fuss saying he wanted to spend tomorrow together so yes fair enough but he's not the one pregnant and has to get up early with lo! He lies in the cheeky bugger! I'm knackered lol it's 11pm here !x


----------



## lilesMom

bubsta u have gone through a lot, x :hugs: hope the rest of this preg is smooth sailing for u xxxxxxxxx i have thyroid disease too but only hypothyroid so now im on meds its fine xxxx 
u gettin physio for ur back? my hosp is sending me for physio cos i have back trouble too so they said stenghten it up now and prevent is better , xxxxxxxxx

libbysmum, happy and healthy preg to u sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxx

erinsmummy hope u got a nice sleep xxx

we stayed at our friends house last nt, was really good fun but im wrecked today. 
i cant keep up at d mo :) i stayed up till 3 though but then i had to go bed, 
i was gettin tired and cranky :) 
slept till 1 today so no fear really, its the latest i have been up r slept in ages :)
was nice to ahev a good laugh though :)


----------



## Kerriex

hey was just catching up on all your ttc stories! wow Bubsta you have had it rough! All of you ladies have! A loss/losses are so cruel and unfair but I do believe they show the strength we have and do make us stronger! 

I had only been with my OH for about 6 months when we started discussing babies. I had my implant removed (which was 2 months overdue anyway!) we were ntnp and fell pregnant 6 months later..found out at 12 week scan (was nearly 14 weeks by dates) there was no baby, just an empty sac. So in a strange way that kinda helped me grieve as I thought baby never developed made it easier somehow. Anyhow I had a natural mc ended up in a+e with severe contractions what I was told and passed my baby! As you can imagine I was mortified as was told there was never a baby..very confusing but didnt get told an awful lot to be honest just signed forms for baby etc and was sent home. 
Then we said we would try again and I caught 4-5 weeks after my mc..way sooner than I expected! But sooo excited now :) 

hope you ladies are keeping well! x x x


----------



## Bubsta

ErinsMummy, that would have been so hard wondering whether you would have another child. Here you are, no need to have worried! Your LO will be here soon! Xx :hugs:

I was the same as you Libbysmum, I had an anterior placenta with DD (and I do this time too) so will be a little longer before I feel bubba. I was luckily with 'K' because I felt her about 15-16 wks but I'm about 10k heavier now :blush: so I'm thinking it will probably be a bit later this time. Guess time will tell. X

I'm lucky Lilesmom, my Graves Disease is in remission so I haven't had to take meds since my daughter was probably 8months old. I'll just have to keep an eye on it after this one is born to make sure it doesn't come back. I'm really hoping it doesn't because I've been told due to it having reoccurred twice, that if it happens a third time they will probably have to take more drastic action(I think I'll be fighting that though - I've been so long without issues, if it does happen again I'm hoping it will recover quickly again)

I've had physio previously with my back. I need to also strengthen my back. Once I start having more energy again I'll try to do some more exercise again... Just the last thing I feel like doing at the moment.... Poor excuse Bubsta! Lol :hugs: xx

Oh Kerrie, I can't imagine how devastating that would have been for you. :hugs: Someone should get their butt kicked for giving you such wrong information! :growlmad: I am very grateful with both of my losses that I didn't have to see a baby. My first MC resulted in a D&C and my last was an empty sac. It was horrible enough looking at that sac without seeing anything in it. (I'm so sorry if that brought back memories for anyone). Xx :hugs:

Lovely 'chatting' to everyone a bit more the last couple of days. Stay safe and happy. Mwah. Xxx :hugs:


----------



## Libbysmum

They didn't call my mc a baby they said it was fetal tissue or something.


----------



## lilesMom

hi and hugs to every1 xxx
first day back at work today and im too tired to type properly xxxx
have some pains in my tummy but mild and i had um yest too kind of so hopefully just stretchin pains xxxxxxx


----------



## Libbysmum

Liles hope you are okay...it is always a worry when there is pains. Take things easy and rest as much as possible.

It was good to wake up today and read about Will and Kate! Poor girl having such a trot of morning sickness! Mine seems to be subsiding...I am hopeful that is a good sign that my hormones are plateauing and my placenta is doing the work.


----------



## lilesMom

thanks hon xxxxxxxxxx
hurray for subsiding sickness xxxxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

I woke up this morning and I didn't feel sick!!! Please say its gone for good!!! I had an off dream last night, I was breastfeeding my 3 yr old!! She's never been breast fed lol, so strange! Xx


----------



## lilesMom

fx its gone for good, happened me a week ago and it lasted :)
only get indigestion now, and not always so much better :) fx for u xx


----------



## Libbysmum

Hope all you ladies are feeling good today and hope that your babies are growing nicely.
Pregnancy dreams are funny aren't they. I would really LOVE to breastfeed this one...My DD had a traumatic birth and I found it really difficult to feed her. I even took lactation medication to try and help my supply and all I would manage to express was about 20ml if I was lucky!
I really am hoping that this time round I will have more success.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Aw I hope u get to do it this time! I've never wanted to, so don't know if I would get on with it or not but it's not for me. I do have moments though where I wish I did want to if that makes sense? It's natural and I feel like I should want to do it really... But never mind! Maybe that's what my dream was about, cos I have been thinking about it a lot! X


----------



## Bubsta

It's interesting that you say you've never wanted to ErinsMummy. My best friend was the same as you. She was completely grossed out by the thought of a bubba hanging off her boob. She completely changed her mind once she gave birth to her beautiful baby boy. She ended up BF and actually ended up enjoying it. It will be interesting to see if you feel the same way after LO is born. 

Good luck Libbysmum with being able to BF this time around. I had troubles with DD. it certainly wasn't easy to begin with for me. We eventually got the hang of it. I BF for about 5 months and then switched to Formula. I'll just see how I go this time around. Everyone has to do what works for them. 

I hope you coped ok with your first day back at work Lilesmom. Xx


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna try bf too and fx it will work out for me. i know that it doesnt for lots of people so if it doesnt, it doesnt :) xx
its not for everyone and i thought about it a long time before decidin i wil try anyway and see what happens :)
today was my second day bubsta, im tired but grand :) thanks xxxxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

I thought I might with my 1st but I didn't change my mind then so doubt I will this time, I'm not too bothered either way, I did enjoy bottle feeding first time round do can't complain really. It is strange though cos everyone around me breast feeds, friends family, so I see it a lot and doesn't bother me watching them, think its just me haha. 

Got my 16 week midwife appointment tomorrow, over a week late but never mind lol.


----------



## lilesMom

erinsmummy i can see so many pros and cons to both bf and ff feed thats why i took so long to decide. :) i have 11 siblings and we were all ff and r fine :) 
i just wanna see what its like and pass on antibodies too. if i cant hack it after that then il switch to ff. At least with ff u can have a sleep if someone offers to mind bub for few hrs for us :) in my family 1 sis and 1 sil that r close in age to me both bf but one set of kids so healthy and in the other set of kids 2 of them have some health issues so i dont see it doin anything there health wise..... :) 
but ff is expensive too and if i can save cost and i like it then il bf. :)
bit rambly :) ha ha


----------



## Erinsmummy

Yes def pros and cons to both, I was a single mum when I had lo, and bottle feeding meant I could stay at my mums and she would get up and do a feed or 2 for me in the night sometimes which helped. One thing that really bothers me though is my husband and others keep saying things like "it's not like your breast feeding so u can just get anyone to have the baby" it annoys me because that's not the reason I want to bottle feed at all, I didnt leave lo at all till she was 3 months and even then it was only for an hour or so, It def does not make it any easier to leave them. But it does mean i can hav a little sleep while someone else feeds which is nice :) I admire women who breast feed, ive learnt from friends it's not without it's problems and is sometimes hard for the first few weeks but i think it's great if u can get through that. We're lucky that these days formula is very good. 

Baby has started to kick a bit now! Not just flutters, I had a proper kick this morning :) 

I was thinking of going to a breast feeding group, to see of that changed my mind, maybe I just need to understand it more!


----------



## Libbysmum

I liked the fact that I didn't have to prepare anything while breast feeding. All the bottles and formula cost soon added up- I found it really expensive. If I HAVE to use formula for this next baby I am just going to go for the cheaper generic brand stuff. My poor daughter use to sick up after every FF it was so exasperating. Poor kid would guzzle it down then I would sit her up to burp her and up would come pretty much 2/3rds of what she had swallowed. She finally grew out of the vomitting around 10mths. I am surprised she put on any weight at all.


----------



## Erinsmummy

My friends baby was like that, well up untill a year old, was as if she just sicked up every feed poor thing. 

I had midwife appointment today, heard babies heartbeat which was nice :) 150bpm. Few more weeks till I find out the sex! Xx


----------



## Libbysmum

My guess Erin is you are having a girl...just a hunch. How do you feel? do you have a preference? Glad your baby is doing well.


----------



## Erinsmummy

I think a boy, just because I've felt so different this time and I think the baby looks like a boy from the scan lol. Bit who knows! I'd like a boy, as then I'd have one of each bit I'll be really happy either way. It prob will b a girl as with my daughter I thought boy all along! Just can't wait to find out now :)

When is your 12 week scan? U have the same due date as my best friend!


----------



## Libbysmum

Erinsmummy said:


> I think a boy, just because I've felt so different this time and I think the baby looks like a boy from the scan lol. Bit who knows! I'd like a boy, as then I'd have one of each bit I'll be really happy either way. It prob will b a girl as with my daughter I thought boy all along! Just can't wait to find out now :)
> 
> When is your 12 week scan? U have the same due date as my best friend!

I have my scan booked for Dec 28th but I will actually be 13 and 3 days.


----------



## lilesMom

Erinsmummy said:


> Yes def pros and cons to both, I was a single mum when I had lo, and bottle feeding meant I could stay at my mums and she would get up and do a feed or 2 for me in the night sometimes which helped. One thing that really bothers me though is my husband and others keep saying things like "it's not like your breast feeding so u can just get anyone to have the baby" it annoys me because that's not the reason I want to bottle feed at all, I didnt leave lo at all till she was 3 months and even then it was only for an hour or so, It def does not make it any easier to leave them. But it does mean i can hav a little sleep while someone else feeds which is nice :) I admire women who breast feed, ive learnt from friends it's not without it's problems and is sometimes hard for the first few weeks but i think it's great if u can get through that. We're lucky that these days formula is very good.
> 
> Baby has started to kick a bit now! Not just flutters, I had a proper kick this morning :)
> 
> I was thinking of going to a breast feeding group, to see of that changed my mind, maybe I just need to understand it more!

a few weeks ago i had decided not to bf, ive swung back to bf now again and im gonna try stick to it. 
but we never know how birth is gonna go r how we wil feel or anything so not setting anything in stone :)
yeah i saw my sis, sil and niece all bf recently and first few weeks r pretty shit :) excuse my language, for most people :)
thats what was putting me off. :) but after that they all seemed very happy they did. 
but first few weeks is when u r lowest urself too so il see how it goes, hopefully il barely have to push and be right as rain after birth ha ha xx
wishful thinking much........................
to be honest ff was appealing to me so i could get some proper sleep once in a while to heal better :) sorry if thats a bit selfish but its what i was thinking :) 
aw hurray for kicking :) thats really cool. :)
im sur ei can feel movement too :) its really nice but faint a while :)


----------



## lilesMom

libbysmum silly xmas gettin in the way of ur scan xxxxx


----------



## Libbysmum

I know!!! I hate when places close for holidays sometimes...when my DH has to work I don't like it though LOL


----------



## lilesMom

i know hon. il be working xmas too doh!! wish my hospital closed ha ha


----------



## Bubsta

I'm going to try and BF because in the first couple of months with DD I was just exhausted. I found that when I was half asleep in the middle of the night having to give feeds that sticking bubs on the boob was a lot easier than trying to worry about getting formula and bottles ready. FF was a lot easier to cope with once I had bubs in a routine. So hoping I can BF again. I'm aiming for at least 4months. We'll have to see how we go. 

Hubby got my Christmas present yesterday (can't have it til Christmas of course). I will now have a rocking chair in bubs room. I really didn't want to have to take the rocking chair out of DD's room because we use it every night for story time. So I'm happy that I'll have one in the nursery as well! Yay! 

I hope everyone is doing well. Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

thats a nice present bubsta :) xxxxxxxx

my stretching pains werent just stretchy pains, i have a kidney infection and touch of d vomiting bug, doh!!!
least my pains werent bub related which is great xxx


----------



## Bubsta

Oh no Lilesmom! I really hope you feel better soon! Xxx


----------



## theroselegacy

I have a 12 week scan scheduled at the end of December. I am pretty excited about it :) What I feel nervous about is my second trimester scan scheduled in Feb. The receptionist I scheduled the appointment with informed me of the medical center I would need to go to for it..and it is the same place I went to in May of this year when I was told I lost my son. I really don't know if I am prepared for the anxiety I am going to feel when I walk through those doors...not so much because I am fearful for the child I carry as I am confident my little one will be fine. But more so because I don't feel like having painful memories brought to the surface.


----------



## Bubsta

I'm sorry you have to face the same place again. Xx. It's completely understandable to have those sad feelings about returning. I had the same OB so going back into the same room for me was daunting.... But now I try and look at going in that room as a positive thing. I now have new positive memories and try to focus on those instead. Xxx


----------



## Libbysmum

I totally understand where you are coming from. We lost ours back in August. But I am always worrying we may have something go wrong with this little one too. I read that this week the placenta takes over a lot of things so it reassures me that just cause my ms has eased doesn't mean anything is wrong. I can hardly wait for my next scan but at the same time feel uneasy about going.
Right now I just want to get through Christmas without any dramas.


----------



## lilesMom

theroselegacy said:


> I have a 12 week scan scheduled at the end of December. I am pretty excited about it :) What I feel nervous about is my second trimester scan scheduled in Feb. The receptionist I scheduled the appointment with informed me of the medical center I would need to go to for it..and it is the same place I went to in May of this year when I was told I lost my son. I really don't know if I am prepared for the anxiety I am going to feel when I walk through those doors...not so much because I am fearful for the child I carry as I am confident my little one will be fine. But more so because I don't feel like having painful memories brought to the surface.

:hugs: honey, sorry for ur loss. xxx
i work in the place that i had my scans and on the ward i was on when i had me d and c. i dreaded going back and it was difficult the first time walking up to there but then i realised its just a place and nothing to do with what happened to me with my first bub. they were all really lovely to me when i was in hosp so i tried to focus on that instead,.xxxx
when u get ur good news at ur scan and see ur bub it wil take away ur pain and anxiety xxxx
my first scan this time i really dreaded it cos to me scans meant bad news , 
but once i was in there and saw the flickery heartbeat, scans became good again :)
being preg again def brought up some hidden feelings from the mc but its good for us to deal with um and not bury um . xxxxxxx
happy and healthy preg to u sweetie xxxxxx
if u feel really bad could u look into changing centres ?
but it may be better for u to face it in the long run xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i feel much better today thank god :)
just had slice of toast and im full :) 
i could get used to this h aha. easy diet :) (joke)
how ye all? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Libbysmum

DD is very tired and needs a sleep. She has been jumping on me all morning. I usually take her for a walk in her stroller but right now it is pouring rain so there is no way I am chancing it.
I put kids shows on TV for her to amuse herself with.
Had to call our real estate agent this morning about our shower hose nozzle it has been spraying weird the last couple of days. Suppose to go get some deoderizer for the car because DD spilled something, probably milk or yogurt and it is starting to make the car smell rancid. 
I hit the 11 week mark! So exciting! I just hope all is well inside! A friend of mine just found out she is having a girl. I am so excited for her as she already has a boy so it will be nice for them. I am thinking if I have a boy we should just do a clothes swap between each other and I can have her little boy clothes and she can have my little girl clothes. Not sure what we will have yet though. I just hope it is healthy!


----------



## Bubsta

Yay for feeling better Lilesmom! Yay for 11wks Libbysmum! That's a good idea about the clothes swapping! I have a friend at work who has 2year old twin boys who has said if we have a boy that we can have her sons clothes. Happy about that! If we have a girl then we have my DD clothes. Bit of a win win in that way. Only a week and a half to go (so long as bubs co-operates) and we'll know! Yay! 

Well I am fried today. Totally hellish brain draining day at work. They decided to 'upgrade' our computer systems over the weekend.... Only problem was is that nothing worked when I went on this morning. So spent 5 hours trying to get it all fixed.... Then for another two hours the font on my screen was blurry. I could feel my stress levels getting beyond frustrated. The worst thing is that I work with deadlines and the deadline is the next two days so I really needed today to go smoothly. I'm not going to think about it any more today though because it will do my head in. Rant over,lol.

I hope everyone is having a good day/night. Xxxxxx


----------



## Libbysmum

I haven't been able to get online all day cause our computer at home wasn't connecting properly. DH fixed it and I have no idea how he did it. 
I have a pain in my pelvis on my right side...been there all yesterday and now today too...any ideas of what it is? I am hoping it isn't a UTI!


----------



## lilesMom

i ha d pain like that for about a week, i rang doc and was told prob stretching pain but if it persisits come back , i did and i have uti. get ti checked just in case cos faster u catch it d better xxxx
my cat peed in my car once cos i accidentally locked him into it :)
nothing worse than a smelly car cos the smell gets so trapped xx

bubsta how annoying about ur work, gla dits fixed now, hope it didnt throw u off deadline too much xxxx

i went to work and came home after an hour , i spoke too soon, feel like crap again :) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bubsta

Hahaha.... Smelly cat, smelly cat...... Reminds me of phoebe out of Friends. Xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

he really was smelly cat that day, i couldnt be cross cos it was me who locked him in, :)
we even went lookin for him cos he had been missing for few hrs :) silly me :)


----------



## Bubsta

Yuck, that would have been stinky! Lucky you realised when you did... Could have Ben a lot worse! Xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

eeewww too true :)


----------



## Bubsta

Hi girls! How are we all travelling? I have my next scan tomorrow. I'll be 16w2d. OB said should be able to tell us what we are having. I soo hope bubba co-operates! Still doesn't seem real. I keep thinking that bubs will hide 'it' away and not show and make us wait another 4wks. Still always get slightly down before a scan...
I think finding out will make this seem so much more real. I want to get to know this little person better and for me that means knowing the gender. We pretty much had a boys name picked out from the very beginning but haven't decided on a girl. Will be good to know whether I have to think of one and what colour for the nursery and blah blah blah. So wish me luck tomorrow girls. Xxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Good luck at ur scan, im sure you won't need it and baby will do his or her thing :) your So lucky to find out the sex, I've got 2 weeks left till I might know! Make sure u let us know when u find out!!


----------



## Bubsta

Thanks ErinsMummy. The two weeks for you will go quick... (Maybe not the last couple of days before the scan though lol). I don't know about anyone else but I feel like the last month has gone soo much quicker than the first month. I'm not sure if that is just because we are further along and the nerves have settled more, or if its because of Christmas or both. It really won't be that long before our babes are in our arms. Wow, exciting and daunting all at the same time. Xx


----------



## lilesMom

good luck hope bub cooperates and faces the camera :) xxxxx
i thought they couldnt tell till 18 weeks, tempted for private one to check :) x


----------



## Bubsta

Do it Lilesmom! Yep... Bubba co-operated. We are having a son! Wow... That feels so strange writing that! So much for using all of DD's stuff, lol. Sounds like a good excuse to go shopping! (Don't know if my credit card will agree lol). Xx


----------



## Libbysmum

congrats on a healthy baby boy! Yes, go shop...do you have 2nd hand shops where you live? I found gumtree.com.au is good for baby stuff that isn't too expensive. Ebay I find is too over priced.


----------



## Bubsta

Gumtree is good. I've sold stuff through them before. Luckily we still have all the big ticket items (such as cot, pram, change table) that we can use, so it's more just clothes and nursery accents we need. Hopefully we'll be fine with those. The beauty of finding out now means we can budget for these things. We couldn't help ourselves today. On the way home we called into a baby shop and bought a really cute tummy time/activity mat. Far more suitable for a boy than what we had. Bit of a splurge but hey, we wanted to celebrate! Might be good timing too with the after Christmas sales to get some boy bedding etc. xxx


----------



## Libbysmum

Aww nice...we got a baby play mat from my grandmother before she passed away for my DD. It is pink and has butterflies on it. If we have a boy I guess I can just let him play on it too as I don't think it will matter- If DH has objections he can buy another one lol. I really am looking forward to getting a new baby carrier. I have one already but it is really only for infants. I have now gotten wiser with this baby business and realize that I need one that will last me longer than a few months without causing back or shoulder pains. I am hoping to get either the Manduca or the boba carrier...if I can't get them I guess the Ergo will have to do.


----------



## lilesMom

hurray for scan and hurray for boy, ur perfect family, one of each :) xxxxxxxxxxx
hi and hugs to all xxxxxxx


----------



## Sapphire909

Congratulations! Boys are so much fun. Glad that things have gone well for you. :)


----------



## Bubsta

Thank you so much! We feel very blessed. Xx
Went shopping today and brought quite a few baby boys clothes (gotta love sales!). I've had such a good day and am super excited about my son. Xxx


----------



## Bubsta

Well it's 6am Christmas morning. I gave up after trying to sleep for over the last hour without success. My nose is dripping like a tap, but am still happy. It's Christmas! I wanted to wish you all a very happy and safe Christmas Day and break. I hope you are all happy and well. Xxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Yay fr a boy :) congrats :) 

It's 7:30pm on x mas eve here so just put lo to bed! Merry x mas everyone! X


----------



## lilesMom

happy christmas guys xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kerriex

Hey guys just been catching up not been on here for weeks! 
wow Bubsta congrats on a baby boy thats lovely news! 
Hope you are all well and have a very happy christmas and all the best for 2013! Will be a good year for us all when babies are here :) 
When is everyone else finding out genders? Is anyone not finding out?
Counting down till 9th Jan if bub cooperates I will find out pink or blue yayyy! :) 
Much love to you all x x


----------



## Erinsmummy

I'm finding out on new years eve :) can't wait!!


----------



## lilesMom

every1 gets to find out before me, my next scan is 24th jan :)
happy xmas guys xxxx


----------



## Libbysmum

I have my NT scan in 2 days! I can hardly wait to see the little peanut again...hope he or she is doing well in there. My biggest fear is going and them saying no heartbeat or that there is something wrong with it...:( After I am sure I will be a lot more relaxed. Thankfully my mum is going to come babysit our DD so we wont have her worming about the waiting room etc.
Waiting to go see DR this morning as last night had swollen glands and now woke up with a bad sore throat.


----------



## lilesMom

hope u feel better soon sweetie, xxx
bring on the scan , the waiting it the worst xxxx cant wait for ur good news xxxxx


----------



## Bubsta

One more day Libbysmum and you get to see your LO again! Yay! I'm sure you have nothing to worry about Hun and LO is swimming around in there happy as can be. Xx it will be so nice to see bubba again. Xx

How exciting ErinsMummy! You get to find out in just a couple of days whether you are having a son or daughter! How cool! Xxx

Less than a month for you Lilesmom. Crossing fingers that it goes really quick! It will be here before you know it. Xxx


----------



## Libbysmum

Thank you ladies! I am still feeling a bit like death warmed up. I went to doctors yesterday but it was closed with a padlock on the door...will try again this morning.
DH asked about time off to go with me to the scan tomorrow and his boss said NO! My DH was flabbagasted as he has been going in early, staying back late, doing extra shifts for them and then when he asks a small favour they say no! Such meanies!


----------



## lilesMom

libbysmum thats awful they wont let him go, darn it if he had known he should have just called in sick, they r meanies xxxxxx
best o luck tomor, xx bad time to be sick with docs shut xxxxxxxx

bubsta hi hon xxxxxxxxx
hope u had lovely xmas :)


----------



## Libbysmum

:cloud9:The baby looks good and pretty low risk of down-syndrome. Yay!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







13 week scan.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bubsta

Yay Libbysmum! Such sweet relief to see your LO again isn't it. I bet bubba has grown heaps since you last had a scan. Very exciting. Xxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

That's great Libbysmum, nice pice :) did u get a date for ur 20 week 1? My cousin had her 12 week scan yest, and my best friend has hers tomorrow! Seems like every1 I know is pregnant! 

Not long now till my 20 week scan, I have another friend who is pregnant, she's 19 weeks and just had her 20 week scan, So unfair I hav to wait till I'm 21 weeks! Argh!


----------



## Libbysmum

Hi Erins, No I have to go to Dr appointment Monday morning. She will probably give me the forms then. I still haven't had any note from the hospital admitting me...lazy bums.
I will have to call them!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Argh they r useless where i am, the midwives r suppose to do everything, arrange appointments, scans ect, never do, I'm always calling them lol. They don't really bother with u here either much if it's not ur first baby. I've seen my midwife once!! And I'm nearly 21 weeks! She says "oh uve already done it so no need to go over the same stuff" trouble is it was over 3 years ago and I don't remember lol


----------



## lilesMom

libbysmum thats fab xxxxxxxxx hurray xxxxxxxx

erinsmummy il be 21.5 weeks, closer to 22 weeks, boo hiss, 
damn u xmas for putting out all the scans :) 

hi to all :)


----------



## Libbysmum

Yeah, I don't remember much and I was only preg 17mths ago...by 3 years I doubt I would have retained anything significant. Heck if we remembered everything we probably would have been smart enough not to get pregnant again! LOL


----------



## Erinsmummy

Had my scan today :) its a boy!!


----------



## Bubsta

Woohoo ErinsMummy! Congrats Hun! How exciting! A gorgeous lil man! Xxxx

Happy New Year everyone. Xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

congrats erinsmummy, xxxxx woohoo :) xxxxxxxx

happy new yrs guys x


----------



## Libbysmum

happy new years! We got up early with DD...yawn! Congrats Erin!


----------



## theroselegacy

I went for my first ultrasound on Dec 21! I thought I was 11 weeks 2 days but the tech said the baby was measuring 11 weeks 5 days...it surprises me how a couple days could make such a noticeable difference in the measurements. The baby was moving a lot and the heart beat was 158. It was such a relief for me to get the scan, just to make sure the baby was healthy. Next ultrasound is scheduled for 18 weeks in Feb! I'm hoping to find out the sex...anyone know the earliest you can find out? I've always heard 20 weeks, but I wonder if they can tell me at 18.


----------



## Bubsta

Yay for the scan theroselegacy! It's such a relief isn't it! Making you wait til feb for another scan is mean! You should definitely be able to find out sex at 18wks. I found out at 16wks 2days. I hope the next few weeks goes really quickly for you. Xx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thanks ladies :) 

Yes at 18 weeks u can see gender, you can from 16 weeks but then it's all down to the baby not having its legs shut lol. 

Make sure u tell the sonographer as soon as u go in that ud like to know the sex so they know. I have friends that have gone in, let the sonographer finish checking baby and then say they want to know and Then the sonographer only has one chance to look and if at that moment baby has legs crossed u wont know! They are all different though that's just what happens where I am :)


----------



## Libbysmum

theroselegacy said:


> I went for my first ultrasound on Dec 21! I thought I was 11 weeks 2 days but the tech said the baby was measuring 11 weeks 5 days...it surprises me how a couple days could make such a noticeable difference in the measurements. The baby was moving a lot and the heart beat was 158. It was such a relief for me to get the scan, just to make sure the baby was healthy. Next ultrasound is scheduled for 18 weeks in Feb! I'm hoping to find out the sex...anyone know the earliest you can find out? I've always heard 20 weeks, but I wonder if they can tell me at 18.

Some women in the other forum I am in already know theyre having boys...they are only 14wks along but apparently there is a blood test that can tell the dna? Not exactly sure what it was but also you could see what looked like boy parts on one of the NT scans. Accurately I think they wait til around 16-20 weeks to identify gender because sometimes girl parts are swollen up and look like boy parts if you know what I mean. After about 25 weeks the baby is so big it often blocks the view.:thumbup:


----------



## Kerriex

Happy new year ladies! Erinsmummy congrats on baby boy woohoo..lilesmom not long now bet you're counting down the days! 
Hope you are all well and pregnancies are going smooth as can be..I bought a doppler the other day (only cheap one from ebay) as Oh missed 16 week appt where I heard the hb..well when we tried it I could only find my own hb so put it down to the doppler being cheap basically and tried not to let it worry me. Well I had a quick final attempt today and found it woohoo :) cant wait to show Oh when he gets back (providing I find it again) lol 

I find out gender on wednesday (fingers crossed!!) 5 more sleeps to go waheyy xx


----------



## Bubsta

Hey Kerrie, I'm glad you found LO HB! How exciting! Rock on Wednesday! I can't wait for the update! Xxx

I'm going through the.... 'I think that was the baby moving' stage (only if im sitting still) I hope it will just hurry up and make some definite movements soon.

Well it stinking hot here at the moment. I don't cope well with the heat at the best of times, so this heat (39degrees celcius) sucks. Worst fire conditions in 5 years so makes me a bit nervous. Guess I'm a bit grumpy this morning, lol. The power went off last night for about 4 hours in this heat so I didn't get to bed til really late. I was supposed to work from home today but my laptop isn't working properly after an 'upgrade' and the schmuck that might have been able to help me didn't call me back.... So alas, in to work I go. Any who, rant over, lol.

I hope you all have a GREAT day. Xxxxxx


----------



## Libbysmum

:dohh:DD slept in our bed last night and her foot was on my stomach...I kept feeling the baby try and move her foot...like get off me you big lump! So I moved m DD's foot and it settled down. So hard to sleep lately. Not sure if it is insomnia or just from the heat or from being sick.


----------



## lilesMom

kerrie, super close to finding out woohoo :) 
hope our bubs arent shy :)

bubsta soz ur comp was funky :) xxx

libbysmum im not sleepng great either, i wake up lots of times and dream weird dreams :)


----------



## Bubsta

Hi Libbysmum, that's so cute your bubba was letting u know that DD needed to move. Xxx
Thanks Lilesmom, went to work and was able to figure out the problem so got to work from home this arvo. Xxx

Well I'm feeling really upset (tears) tonight. I was worried about the heat and fires (tuns out we had the hottest day on record in our state today - nearly 42 degrees). There are a hell of a Lot of fires (not near me TG) that are totally out of control. Reports so far is about 80 buildings/homes lost - and that is so far. Possibly loss of life. I just feel heartbroken. It is still so hot and the poor fire fighters are stretched to capacity trying to stop them and are not succeeding yet. I'm sorry for the downer. I just needed to get it off my chest. I'm sure being pregnant is just making me even more emotional about it. Xxx


----------



## Kerriex

Aww thats terrible hun fires are so tragic the devestation they cause :( hormones deffinatley make things 10x more emotional! 
How is everyone today? xx


----------



## lilesMom

bubsta that is awfull , xxxxxx hope it cools down or ye get some rain soon xxx
i lived in Oz for nearly a yr and i remember how bad it can get xxx
i mainly stayed in sydney but i did traffic control so i would often be out in the middle of nowhere , i saw a forest fire once, they r scary . 
hormones do exagerate thigns alright though, the other nt i couldnt stop crying cos i got all bogged down in worrying about finances, they will honestly be ok but i cried for ages freaking out over being out of work :) im ok again. 
i was in hosp today for physio and i got a scan, :) all good :)
, i was so hyper all day after it 
alls good thank god . i have a friend who works in scan place but when i went in today , 
my friend was on a days hols!!!!
but the woman i asked was she in , took pity on me, 
i told her what happened at xmas , with possibly losing some mucus plug, 
she said il have a word but i cant guarantee they will see u, 
she came back and they could see me, (they must have had someone cancel or something) i was so happy. 
it was so nice of them , delighted 
scan person said she couldnt see properly yet if boy or girl , 
but im kinda glad cos i think its better if Oh and me find out together next scan, 
only 3 weeks left now hoping we can find out that day 
i or rather my mom bought bubs baby changer/bath. i was so happy goin in to get it, 
id say people in shop thought i was a bit crazy i was so excited buying it ha ha 
i went for my physio too, she was the nicest woman. we had a class first on dos and donts and then one on one physio. 
she mangled me for a little bit but i know il feel benefit for next while 
i have to wear tuby support bandage for the next month and then go back in a month to see how im gettin on. she said they will give me brace in a months time . 
but its all good, they r helping me so il be grand


----------



## Bubsta

Thanks gals. Xxx
Sounds like you might have some idea Lilesmom what Oz can be like when it's hot (and Tassy has a really dry heat). The fires are still burning. Over 100 properties lost now. Really sad. The weather conditions are a bit better today though, so that is a relief. The weather is supposed to get warm again in the next couple of days so I'm hoping the fires can get more under control before then. Xx
Yay for another scan Lilesmom! I'm so glad they could fit you in. It's good that you and OH will be together to find out the gender. I think it's such a lovely thing to find out together. Xxx. The support bandage and brace is for your back? Would love you to let me know how you go with that and if it helps. I'm glad the physio has helped. Yay for baby presents from Mom. I can understand you being excited! It's always special to have something there ready for your bubba. Xxx

How is everyone? What else is happening girls? Xxx


----------



## Libbysmum

My sis is just north of Melbourne and said everyone in the town was worrying about fires. She was planning to drive her and the kids into Melbourne (about an hour and a half drive) to do some shopping today so hopefully they will be safe.
DD had a restless night. I spent ages trying to get her back to sleep DH got annoyed with her kicking and poking him so went to sleep in the spare room.
We have our rent inspection tomorrow so I been trying to keep up with the cleaning! Nightmare! No sooner do I think the sink is clear then more dishes pile up etc. I did manage to do the bathroom sink area and change the bed sheets yesterday. Focus today is laundry to do all the sheets and towels and of course I wake up to rain! LOL
May just have to let the realestate agent see the mess. We don't plan to renew the lease anyhow but I am not one to normally let mess build up it is just my energy levels have been low since getting pregnant and with the ms and heartburn and the recent cold the house has kind of been let go a bit.


----------



## lilesMom

bubsta hope the fires and the heat get under control soon chick xxx
yeah it will be nice to find out together, fx they can tell us :)
ive only had the support bandage 2 days and the physio also did some stuff to my back but is is much better these few days :) its also more to prevent it from gettin worse as well as bumpy grows. the bandage is a bit annoying ,when i sit down its quite squishy sometimes, it also can roll down by my bra in back, i kind of tuck it into my bra :)
goin to the loo is a bit awkward but i feel a difference already so must be worth it :) 
do u have a bad back too hon? sorry if u have already said, im a bit sievy brained xxx

libbysmum hugs xxx
can be so hard with lack of energy and ms and i dont have Lo yet to look after xxx
take care of urself , feck it if some mess for rent people, like u said if u dont plan on renewing anyway........ u thinking of moving far or just a different house? 
hope ur sis and her family and house will be safe hon xxxxxxx

me and 5 of my friends went out last nt , they r friends from school that i dont see often enough, u know how it is, we had such fun :) great nt, i got home at 3 am, lazy day today me thinks :)


----------



## Kerriex

aww thats great you got another scan hun! cant wait to hear what you're having!
It feels like so long since I saw my bubs and it was only 8 weeks ago lol roll on weds not long now..though my nerves are starting to kick in when I think about the detailed scan as thats when they can pick up problems (fingers crossed nothing to worry about) .
lol Lilesmom with the baby bath i'll be excited when I get in them shops! I've not bought a single thing yet going shopping thurs with my mum, reckon once I start I'll come back with tons haha ..anyone else started buying yet? xx


----------



## lilesMom

kerrie 8 weeks seems like ages doesnt it, u wil notice good difference, mines gotten really big :) looking forward to ur good news on wed :) :)
yup once u start buying its very tempting to keep going, such cute stuff out there for bubs :)


----------



## Kerriex

yepp I'm soo excited I just want to sleep until weds haha! Will update when I know :D xx
Hows your bump coming along have you had to buy maternity stuff yet? My bumps quite small I get alot of comments 'aww you're bumps so tiny' but some days I feel fit to burst and I know I'm not really very big yet..god help me in 4 months time lol! xx


----------



## lilesMom

roll on wed for u :) :)
yeah i have mat clothes, my bump got bumpy so fast, i meet a girl i know yest that is a month ahead of me and i have a bigger bump, i think my bub be big :) oh oh :)
i had bump really early and it seems to be growing all d time, i thought growth might slow for awhile but doesnt seem to have, bub was a few days ahead growth wise on d scan so......... i like my bump but am afraid ofjust how big it is gonna get by d end :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hey ladies, it's my lo's birthday today So took her out for the day, she's knackered! 

I still don't have a bump really, I'm getting so fed up of people sayin "oh u have no bump, so and so has a bump" ugh. It's like they don't think I'm pregnant! I've put on no weight whatsoever as I lost weight in first tri with sickness. I loved my Bump with my first, wasn't Uncomfy I felt great! I want one lol xx


----------



## lilesMom

hwy erinsmummy happy bday to LO :)
hope ye had a lovely day :)
yeah i do love my bump but i didnt think id be so big so early :) hoping for a little bit of a stoppage in tummy growing for few weeks so long as bubs is fine, i dont mind though. :) im growing out of all my clothes fairly rapidly :)


----------



## lilesMom

but ive only put on 4 pounds so i dont mind cos its all tummy and boobs :)


----------



## Kerriex

aww happy birthday to your little one hunni hope shes had a lovely day! 
Aww I love looking at my bump always thought I'd have a big baby tbh but think I'll be one to pile it on towards the end plenty more time yet eh ;) when I went in the sales I didnt buy any maternity just bought leggings and tops in bigger sizes so hopefully they will last me a few months hehe xx


----------



## lilesMom

yeah they should do chick, i bought some bigger and some maternity, figuring or hoping the do me till d end :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thanks ladies she had a great day :) 

I have some maternity clothes but not sure I'll need them! I never wore maternity stuff with my first, I just had jeans under my bump and stretched all my tops! Lol


----------



## Libbysmum

I got some 2nd hand maternity stuff from a lady in the next suburb over. She was having a clear out. I got a bag for $20. I also stretched all my old shirts with my first pregnancy! Pjamas were my biggest qualm. I could not find anything comfy.
The thing I dread the most is how big this baby may get. My first DD was almost 9pounds! I am ony 5.3 and always been fairly petite figure so was surprised I only got a few stretch marks in my last month. I did have to have an emergency c-section with her and am hoping for a more natural vbac if I can have that option.


----------



## lilesMom

libbysmum fx for u for natural birth xxxxx
that was great u got good mat clothes nice and cheap :)
i would prefer natural but will have to wait and see what happens :)


----------



## Libbysmum

I don't really want the pain...I think I will ask for all the drugs they got. I would just prefer to have a go at v rather than c...quicker healing time. Am concerned too about bleeding after. I had to have 2 transfusions with my DD...very stressful and painful birth story which I won't go into right now. Just hoping that this one goes better because it really messed up my milk supply etc and was hard to bond.


----------



## Bubsta

Not long now Kerrie! I so can't wait to find out what u r having! Xx
Happy birthday Erin! It sounds like your LO had a lovely time. So you will have one of each when this LO comes along! How gorgeous. (I saw a post the other day and i think we have both chosen the same name for our little boys!) xx

I am soo in maternity clothes! My tummy is very obviously pregnant (well I hope it is and doesn't just look fat, lol) I even have an outty belly button! How did THAT happen! I've never had one of those before! Lol.

Yes Lilesmom, I have a bad back but is currently being managed. I'm sure as pregnancy progresses, I'll be getting advice from you as to exactly what bands/brace you are using if it helps. Xxx

I had an EMCS with DD after failing to dilate and DD heart rate dropping. I'm going to try for a VBAC but I'm not overly optomistic. I am not good with pain so I'm sure there will be an epidural involved!

Hope you are all H&H. Xxx


----------



## Libbysmum

I had to have the epidural with DD...what a nightmare. The guy tried 6 times to get the needle in my back...mega fail. Then this other lady tried and got it in my back on her 2nd attempt. My poor back was covered in bruises by the end I couldn't lay flat without being in agony...it hurt worse than my c-section. But I still want one cause it took so much off the labor pains. Hopefully if I elect to get it then they will do it earlier and won't be so hard to find the correct spot!


----------



## Bubsta

Oh Libbysmum, you did have a rough time! My epidural experience (given for my EMCS) went perfectly. It was such a relief to have it tbh. It stopped the labour pain. Don't even remember any pain associated with the epidural needle...I just remember thinking ahhh, TG the contraction pain had stopped. Xx


----------



## Libbysmum

Yeah it was a relief when they finally got the spot! I actually could talk nice to people in the room and sent DH off to get some breakfast cause we had been there all through the night since Lunch time the previous day...poor man was starving!


----------



## lilesMom

libbysmum fx goes much better for u this time xx
my mom has 12 kids and she said no 2 preg are alike so this one wil hopefully be pain sailing for u xx

bubsta sorry u have a bad back too hon, its a bummer xxx


my doc rang today my iron levels have dipped a little so im to take iron every second day for now . had been feeling extra tired so im gla di now know why :)


----------



## Bubsta

Oh Kerrie! Have you been yet Hun??? Xx

I hope the iron supplements helps Lilesmom. Your mum is right. It will be interesting to see how this labor difference from DD. xx


----------



## Kerriex

Hi ladies! Sorry im soooo late posting had an awful week my OH's best friend passed away very unexpected so not had time to update!

I did go for the scan was there for agess as baby was soo unco-operative! But..its a GIRL! I'm thrilled as Ive felt since day one it was a lil lady :) 

Hope you are all well Lilesmom not long now eeek! xxx


----------



## lilesMom

kerrie congrats sweetie xxxxx thats brill. 
a lovely cute littel girl to dress up :) xxxxxxxx congrats xxx
i was just thinking yest that everyone here had gone really quiet,.
so sorry about ur Dh friend, hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Congrats Kerrie :) I was thinking last night that it was quiet in here aswel! 

How is everyone? We are supposed to be movIng in less than 2 weeks but can't find anywhere to live :( so not so great here. In knackered too, just tired all the time. Baby was super active last night and I couldn't get comfy. I've got a pregnancy support pillow coming tomorrow, hoping that' will help me! Xx


----------



## Libbysmum

I feel your pain Erins- we are suppose to be moving next month! Houses are just too unfriendly to kids in a lot of suburbs we can afford..ie near busy roads, no fence etc. Have the antenatal appointment today in an hour!


----------



## lilesMom

erinsmum i sleep with my V pillow every nt and find it really comfy . hope ur new pilllow helps u . hope u find some where great to live really soon too chick xxxxxx

libbysmum good luck with ur appointent and ur house hunt too :) xxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Yeah the ones we can afford are so small or on busy main roads :( 

Thanks ladies, hopefully will find somewhere soon!

I never had one of those pillows with my first, I struggled to sleep so I should have! But I didn't work or have another lo then so could lie in! These days I can't as have Erin to get up to! Although she is as good as gold bless her x


----------



## Libbysmum

the apointment went well. Got to hear hb- sounded good and my blood pressure was great! Next appointment is Friday!


----------



## lilesMom

hurray libbysmum :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thats great libbysmum:)

Ive just got back from a kids birthday party! Erin was up in the night saying she felt sick so i spent the whole night squished up in her toddler bed lol, not comfy so we are both shattered! A birthday party full of noisy kids was not where i wanted to be! Never mind!


----------



## Bubsta

Congrats on your lil girl Kerrie! How exciting! I don't envy you Libbysmum & ErinsMummy. Moving at the best time isn't fun.... Let alone when your pregnant. I hope you find somewhere you are happy with real soon.xx 
I'm with Lilesmom. I sleep with (what I call) a Boomerang pillow in between my legs on my side. Bottom leg fairly straight and the other leg curled over the pillow. Started doing it when I was pregnant with DD and have done it ever since. It's the most comfortable way for me to sleep. Good luck getting comfy. Hope it works for you.xx

Well my back has been stuffed the last couple of days. Sitting in the same position at work just makes things worse. At least I'm working from home tomorrow so I can move around in various positions without anyone thinking I'm a freak, lol. Off to see a osteopath on Wednesday (I've never seen one before but I've heard good reports). Bubba stressed me a little bit yesterday and this morning. I hadn't felt much movement yesterday so when I woke up this morning I was super keen to feel him. I did all the usual things that make him move, but nothing worked. Was so grateful when I got to work and he gave me a good few pokes. 

Hope everyone is happy and healthy. Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi sorry guys im only home now, its 12 at nt, im up since 6 this morn wrecked :)
scan went well thank god , bub growing away, . :)
bub was sideways so she said bad angle but she thinks boy :) she said double check next time though :) so stil not really sure, but i have dreamt blue every nt for a week too so im thinking boy :) 
love and hugs to all xxxxxx

bubsta i meant to say to u too, i find the tubi grip support bandage a big big help for my back, ive been taking warm baths about 3 times a week or more too and using hot water bottle when sore. also had physio once and back again now on tues, 
try the support bandage , i find it great , hope it helps u xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bubsta

Most likely another boy! Woohoo! Yay Lilesmom! When is your next scan to get that reassurance? I alternated hot and cold on my back the other night as one of my muscles was even sore to touch. That seemed to help. I can feel it on the other side now so I think I must be compensating. I'll look up the tubi support bandage online and see where to get. Thanks for that! I hope your back stays on track for you. xxxx It was good being at home today. I could alternate between the bean bag and recliner. I'm soo tired today. So glad it's Australia Day tomorrow and a long weekend. I'm hoping we might be able to paint the nursery (well hubby will be doing the painting I'm thinking). It would be great to have that organised. We got LO pram and infant carrier on Wednesday so we are getting there. Xxxx


----------



## Libbysmum

hey bubsta I am wanting the Manduca carrier its suppose to be the better one for posture and had a lot of good reviews. I don't know if we will end up with getting one or not as we already have a carrier from DD we can use while the baby is little...maybe the first 4 months or so.
DD is still a bit under the weather...but seems happy... just off her food and bit of a temp.
We went out after my Dr appointment and she seemed to manage to drink over half my chocolate milkshake...so that makes me think she may just be starting to go through a phase. 
Dr appointment was over an hour late and 2 women jumped the queue in front of me! Was a little ticked off with that but what can you do? The midwife phoned to say they need me to sign some consent form for my records from my last hospital...They were asking if I had access to fax machine...ummmm no and I am going away Sunday...so we agreed that she would just mail it to me to sign and for me to mail it back....my next hospital appointment isn't until March so no great hurry.


----------



## lilesMom

bubsta hurray for long weekend :) xxxx
i have app again in 4 weeks, they r transferring me to high risk cos of my liver. 
its just precaution to keep an eye, but means more visits so thats good :) 
glad to be looked after :)
im lucky im out of work, my back be in bits by now if i wasnt, :)
hope urs settles down soon xxxxxxx

libbysmum is she teething? my nieces and nephews all ge abit sicky and food finicky when teething xxx


----------



## Kerriex

Aww yay for a little boy (if she's right) ;) 
I've got a re-scan next weds to check last couple of things she couldn't see last time not done bad for scans as this will be my 4th :)
Hope you ladies find new houses soon I know how you feel..me and OH moved out our house in oct moved in with my brother temp and now finding a new house is proving very difficult! One of my OH's friend's mum has a house available (we private rent) so its a very good possibility at the moment just not in the area I would have liked so alot to discuss..Glad everyone is ok I did notice how quiet the group had gone lol.. xx


----------



## Kerriex

Aww yay for a little boy (if she's right) ;) 
I've got a re-scan next weds to check last couple of things she couldn't see last time not done bad for scans as this will be my 4th :)
Hope you ladies find new houses soon I know how you feel..me and OH moved out our house in oct moved in with my brother temp and now finding a new house is proving very difficult! One of my OH's friend's mum has a house available (we private rent) so its a very good possibility at the moment just not in the area I would have liked so alot to discuss..Glad everyone is ok I did notice how quiet the group had gone lol.. xx


----------



## lilesMom

thanks kerrie :)
bubs can be uncoperative for scans alright :) hope al goes fine wed,
ive had 4 hosp scans and one private , didnt expect so many at all , its very reassuring :) il be high risk clinic now so i reckon i should get more scans hurray :) 
fx for u with ur new house xx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Wow u ladies have had lots of scans! I only have 2!! I've got no more now! Next time I see my baby will be when he's born lol. We are suppose to be moving out next week, still got nowhere to live :(


----------



## Bubsta

I hope your LOs are feeling better Lib's & Erin's. 

I used the Baby Bjorn carrier for DD. I'll do the same with this LO. 

I can't believe you don't get any more scans ErinsMummy! That seems crazy to me. I've had and will continue to have one every 4weeks. Even that sometimes seems like such a long time between seeing bubba and getting that reassurance. I wonder why they don't have more than 2 scans? Oh gosh, sounds like a stressful time for you not having a place to go yet. I really hope you find somewhere you are really happy with. Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

erinsmummy bummer, i hope u find somewhere great really soon xxxxxx hugs xxx
less scans is good in way, i only have more cos i have 'liver issues ' :) but it is good to know im being taken care of cos of um :) xxxxxxxxxx
i cant complain, the hosp have been great to me .
i suppose when we have movement to judge it by, they dont class scans as being as inportant anymore, but who doesnt love the reassurance of a scan :) even though i dont ever sleep the nt before it :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thanks girls, well me and Erin are staying with mum and dad, and dh is staying with a friend as its easier for work, so we are all a bit upset we will be apart, but needs to be done, I am viewing a house today, then as its 1500 to pay up front my dad is lending us the money, could get a loan but this way is no interest at least, it's the only way villager us a home quickly! 

Yeah here we get 2 scans, one at 12 week which is a dating scan and also tests for downs syndrome, then one at 20 weeks to check for abnormalities, they don't have to tell u the sex either, it's up to the sonographer on the day. I did have an extra scan with Erin at 9 weeks due to a bleed but this time I've just had the 2! Baby is moving loads now though so I don't need them for reassurance. Bet it is nice seeing baby lots though! 

How's everyone else? Hope all good xx


----------



## lilesMom

hope the house ur viewing is nice hon . yucky to be apart xxxxxxxx hope its not for long babe. i think we should only get 2 or 3 , its just cos i have previous mc and liver problem. it is good to see them and is important to make sure bub is growing ok in spite of my small health issues :) xxxx hope u get new home today :) 


i went to physio today, different lady, i wasnt as pleased with her as last lady, she had a student in room with her and she started asking her about her nt out last fri nt, while working on my back and totally ignored me while hurting me :) i know they have to hurt u but she could at least act interested while doing so :)
she was in 2 minds for ages about brace or no. she decided to bring me back in 3 or 4 weeks and decide then, so for now no brace.
my tubi bandage is gettin tight thought so i asked her can it restrict bub, cos i think bub moves more when im not wearing it. she said it can do if too tight.
now i dont know what to do cos it helps a lot but if it touches bub in any way id give it up.
she said i could get maternity support vest instead so im gonna see if i can find um. might be better but if its tight enough to give support will that not restrict bub too? 
what do ye think?


----------



## Libbysmum

I hope everyone is well. DD ended up with conjunctivitis and tonsillitis... she seems back to her normal self today eating me out of house and home and full of life.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Lilesmom I've always thought that about them, but I.have never tried them.

Sorry to hear lo isn't well libbysmum hope she she gets better soon.

Afm the house I viewed was no good :( getting really desperate now as dh can only stay at his friends for a short time x


----------



## lilesMom

oh no babe, what a bags, hopefully soon u will find the perfect house xxx


----------



## Libbysmum

House hunting sucks...we are down south on holidays so our house hunt in on hold. I had 3 emails saying they had open houses for viewing and they are all days we are away! Typical. 
No news to report here. My childhood friend had her twins yesterday! Very excited for her!


----------



## lilesMom

maybe theywould have been no good for u anyway libbysmum. enjoy ur hols :) 
aw twins, how cute, but hard work 

kerrie did u have a scan on wed? how did u get on?


----------



## Libbysmum

back home today...pretty tired from travels. Got super dry skin at the moment so am trying to stay well hydrated.
Got my scan coming up Thursday! Will be 19 weeks :)


----------



## lilesMom

19 weeks already, it goes so fast doesnt it ;) xx 
my hands r a bit dry too, im drikgin lots and using bio oil to fix it :)

no news with me , my internet was down last 2 days, i missed it lots :) 
bub was quiet over weekend i got scared, i was doin stuff to get reaction like poking my belly and drinking oj and virtually nothing, so i had a bath which always gets him moving nad it worked, phew. i was seriously thinkin of goin to hosp though , soc i had 2 days with hardly no moving. but he is fine again, think he had sleepy growing phase cos my bump is bigger :)


----------



## Libbysmum

BOY- On team blue :) :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Its-a-boy1.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 2









the boy.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Erinsmummy

Congrats libbysmum!! :) So happy for u!! 

Ive not been on for a few days as still staying with my parents, i viewed another house on monday, references are just going through, going to hear tomorrow if its definate or not... hopefully can move in next week!!

Hows every1?


----------



## Kerriex

Just catching up on posts ladies i dont have regular access to a computer anymore so come on as and when I can ;)
Lilesmom Ive not heard of maternity vests but surely if they could restrict the baby in any way they wouldnt sell them? :)
I did have my re-scan alls well thanks hunni was abit nervous as it was her heart they had to check and also her face but given all clear everythings normal :D yay!
I viewed a house today (OH's friends mums house) but really don't like the area and its just abit too pricey for us so back to square one :( really gets you down ..
Congrats Libbysmum on team blue how exciting to have one of each!
Hope you are all well xx


----------



## lilesMom

libbysmum, go team blue , hee hee congrats :) 

erinsmummy fx for ur house :) xx

kerrie thank god alls good with ur scan and bub hon.

bubsta, how u doin?

i got maternity spanx after all, they have support on back but have loose panel for bump so they seem to be fine anyway so far, third day wearing um today :)
i just dont know how late into preg u could wear the vest, the physio said tubi grip was fine until i felt it as too tight so i presumed might be same with vests :)


----------



## Kerriex

just thought I'd have a peak on here but gone very quiet..how is everyone doing? xx


----------



## Erinsmummy

I'm ok, moved into our new house last weekend!! Got a midwife appointment on Monday. Nothing major to report though! How's u?


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys :)
im good thanks too , very quiet here, no news but they say no news is good news xxx
hope everyone is well x


----------



## Bubsta

Hi girls! Nice to see some posts on here again. :flower: Congrats on moving into the new house ErinsMummy! :thumbup: That must have been a busy time for you with all the packing and unpacking. It must be a relief knowing you won't have to do that again for a while!

Hi Lilesmom and Kerrie. :hugs: Hi everyone else. :flower: Nothing too exciting to report here. I booked in all my paperwork for my 12months off work so that's good. My last day at work is 23rd April. So that gives me something to look forward to! Still seems a while a way though. :coffee:


----------



## lilesMom

ur very organised bubsta :)
i have all the forms but im unsure of when to start mine, we have to start it at least 2 weeks before edd, but im debating if to start a little early so i can have money when bub arrives, but i know il be sorry on the other end when its time to go back and bub is here so i prob wont. and if im late il be ages into my mat by time bub is born. um........... :)


----------



## Libbysmum

Wow I am so not looking forward to moving house...we still haven't found anywhere! There are 3 possible places we need to look at but they are currently tenanted and we have to wait for an appointment before we can finally see inside them. Probably be disappointing but we have to find a place soon as we need to be out of here by the beginning of April which doesn't give us much time!
All the best with your paperwork Bubster...good to see you are organised. About to jump in shower here it is so humid I feel like a sweat machine!


----------



## lilesMom

fx libbysmum that one of ur house options is lovely :) xxxxxxxxxx
can we have some of ur heat , cos we r having a cold snap at mo :) not too bad but in the minus figures by nt . could do with some sun, u can have some of our cold as a trade :)


----------



## Bubsta

Sure Lilesmom! You give us some cold and I'll give you some heat. Then we'll both be happy! Oh gosh, I can't imagine having to work that close to EDD. We have to provide a doctor certificate to be able to work beyond 6wks. I've just added an extra 2 days annual leave to my start date. So my last day will be 19/04. So finishing a little over 6wks til due date. It can't come soon enough tbh. I need a break from work. I'm over it, lol. :dohh: I'm very lucky in my job though as the new Enterprise Bargaining Agreement has come in where they pay 16wks maternity leave... Or 32wks @ 1/2 pay. I also have Long Service Leave as well which I will also take at 1/2 pay. It means that we'll have my income for the 12 months... Just half what we are used to. Tighten the belt but it will be do-able. (Hubby will be working).

I hope one of these places suit you perfectly Libbysmum. :flower: April, doesn't give you much time... Let alone your not going to be wanting to be worried about all the packing etc as your pregnancy gets further along.

I hope we are all happy and healthy and having a positive day. Xxx :hugs:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hope u find somewhere soon libbysmum! It's also very cold here, few flakes of snow this morning, in the minus! Had midwife appointment, bumps measuring small, but she said he is fine for size so prob just how he's lying in my tummy, otherwise all's good! :)


----------



## lilesMom

bubsta i dont think i explained myself properly, im not working at mo. im out sick, so im not paid from work but once i go on maternity i will get pay, hence the wanting and not wanting to start early :) we get 26 weeks pay and then can take up to 4 months not paid if we want but i dont think il be able to afford to. il see. :) we can apply for that now or can apply later for extra leave if we want :) so not too bad, was just thinking out loud :)
even though amount is the same id prefer a yr half pay i think to 6 months pay, should get like 3/4 pay i think for 6 months. 
im just ;looking forward to havin proper money again :) hopefully anyway unless they pul a fast one on me somehow i dont know of :) 


erinsmummy glad bub is good, i dont think bump size reflects baby size a lot of the time, my bump started off huge and has only grown a little over last few months so it cant be cos bub is growing away steadily :) xxxx glad alls good :) 

i had the glucose test this morn and then spent the day at my parents , im wrecked now :) nt nt guys xxx


----------



## Bubsta

That is a tricky one Lilesmom. I can understand your thinking. Wanting money now but not wanting to regret it later. I'd like to think in an ideal world, that I would try and wait 4-6 wks before EDD. That way it would still allow me to get stuff that I needed for Bubba, and have money to live off when bubs gets here... But hey, we don't live in an ideal world. There isn't really a right or wrong way to do it is there. I hope you can work out what your going to be happiest with. :hugs: xxx


----------



## lilesMom

thanks hon, il make the decision soon, i have time left to decide anyway, :)
im due june 2nd, i may start mat leave in begining of may i think cos even if do go overdue i would have 20 weeks after bub then, r i may just satrt it mid may, il see, i wot go any earlier anyway cos id def regret it ;) thanks chick :)
hope everyone is well xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hey ladies we've not been on in ages, how r u all??


----------



## Libbysmum

Been afk with house moving...internet issues. Baby due in about 9 weeks!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys i was only thinkin bout this thread the other day but i wasnt on internet at the time so i didnt post :) 5 weeks left if bub comes on time ;) im aiming for 6.5 so i wont be dreadfully dissappointed if due date comes and goes :) and so i dont have to get nervous yet ;) how ye all? xxxxxxxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Yeah best to expect baby to be late I think, otherwise it gets to due date and u get very impatient lol. I've has internet issues too. Flippen technology! 

I'm all good just waiting!So uncomfy now!


----------



## lilesMom

i was flyin up till a week and a half ago and then things took a turn for the worse, comfort wise ;) started swelling, i had a little bit before but only at nt and not much, i put on 5 pounds in 2 days and now im always a bit swollen, my fingers look like sausages :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

Lol pregnancy isn't kind to us is it! I am mega uncomfy, I had a scan a few weeks ago as I don't have much fluid around baby, it's enough that they are not concerned but scanned me to make sure. Baby is a bit smaller than he should be but Erin was 6lb so not a big surprise!


----------



## lilesMom

does less fluid mean u feel kicks harder then? they r quite strong at this stage arent they :) my bub is other end of the scale ;) i had to have detailed scan at 30 weeks cos they thought bub was too big, he was measuring 2 weeks ahead size wise at that stage. OH and myself are both tall and broad and were over 9 pound babies so not altogether surprising ;)


----------



## Libbysmum

I had Odema swelling and High blood pressure with Libby and looked like the marshmallow man seriously disturbing to look back at those photos of myself...horrible! I have to say though Liles mom that I felt her kicking and hiccups more than this baby. I put on about 18-20kg with Libby and this pregnancy so far only about 3kg. I don't feel like this one is kicking as much but still pretty active inside. I haven't felt him hiccup like I did with Libby either.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Apparently u do tend to feel more with it second and third babies anyway but yeah as there isn't much fluid his movements are way stronger than erins ever was!! I'm 37+ 6 today...had Erin at this stage so I'm on edge haha. Xx


----------



## lilesMom

Libbysmum said:


> I had Odema swelling and High blood pressure with Libby and looked like the marshmallow man seriously disturbing to look back at those photos of myself...horrible! I have to say though Liles mom that I felt her kicking and hiccups more than this baby. I put on about 18-20kg with Libby and this pregnancy so far only about 3kg. I don't feel like this one is kicking as much but still pretty active inside. I haven't felt him hiccup like I did with Libby either.

it looks yucky doesnt it to look at urself all puffy, im not terribly swollen, ive seen worse , on my sister before ;) shouldnt joke in case it gets worse ;)
my bp is fine thank god so they dont seem worried about it.
it makes me feel kind of fatty even though i know its fluid, i had only put on 11 pound till 32 weeks, now have extra 8 in 3 weeks. keep tellin myself its fluid and not loads ;)
wow 3 kg is very little :) im impressed ;)
ive only felt hiccups last like month ish lots, before that i had only felt um around 3 times. now bub seems to get um every nt. i think it varies a lot from bub to bub. so my sisters tell me anyway and i have 38 nieces and nephews :)
i think positioning has an awfull lot to do with how we feel kicks and position of placenta too, my placenta is on back wall so i feel kicks lots when bub is to the front.


----------



## lilesMom

Erinsmummy said:


> Apparently u do tend to feel more with it second and third babies anyway but yeah as there isn't much fluid his movements are way stronger than erins ever was!! I'm 37+ 6 today...had Erin at this stage so I'm on edge haha. Xx

u prob go over this time just to keep u guessing :) xxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

lilesMom said:


> Erinsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Apparently u do tend to feel more with it second and third babies anyway but yeah as there isn't much fluid his movements are way stronger than erins ever was!! I'm 37+ 6 today...had Erin at this stage so I'm on edge haha. Xx
> 
> u prob go over this time just to keep u guessing :) xxxClick to expand...

 I have a feeling u are right lol


----------



## Libbysmum

Not long now Erins! Keep us informed!


----------



## Erinsmummy

lilesMom said:


> Erinsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Apparently u do tend to feel more with it second and third babies anyway but yeah as there isn't much fluid his movements are way stronger than erins ever was!! I'm 37+ 6 today...had Erin at this stage so I'm on edge haha. Xx
> 
> u prob go over this time just to keep u guessing :) xxxClick to expand...

 I have a feeling u are right lol


----------



## lilesMom

its def better to aim to go over anyway so we dont go crazy waiting :) xx


----------



## Libbysmum

I am hoping to go early - probably just wishful thinking. I was trying to find my nursing pads that were packed in a box when we moved house...do you think I could remember which box? No.
I finally found them after searching about the entire house. Packed a handful into my hospital bag already and some newborn nappies, shampoo, shaver, fluffy socks and some comfortable pyjamas.


----------



## lilesMom

ive my bag mostly packed with a few weeks just in case :)


----------

